# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Hayley hangs up her Red Anorak

## alan45

Actress Julie Hesmondhalgh is to leave Coronation Street at the end of her current contract after 15 years playing Hayley Cropper.
Julie will remain with the show until the end of 2013 and the producer and team are now working on storylines to ensure a dramatic exit plot for such an iconic character.
Julie made the decision to leave to explore new projects - inspired by her recent work on Black Roses The Killing of Sophie Lancaster - at the Royal Exchange Theatre Manchester.

*Julie said*: "I've had the most wonderful and happy time in the life changing 15/16 years I've been in Corrie, and I owe so much to the show & the special team that make it happen. The decision to hang up Hayley's red anorak was a tough one, but doing the play at the Royal Exchange last year made me realise that there's life in the old dog yet (!) and that there are other things I want to try. Whatever happens next I'll always be proudest of lovely Mrs Cropper & in particular what we achieved in changing attitudes to transgender and in portraying possibly the most loving, faithful and steadfast couple in soap history! I'll always be the show's biggest fan."
*Executive Producer Kieran Roberts* said: âWho doesn't love Hayley Cropper? The character's warmth and decency, spiced with a great sense of fun and adventure, have put her at the heart of Coronation Street. The enduring popularity of and affection for Hayley - and of course her wonderful partnership with Roy - has so much to do with the brilliant way Julie Hesmondhalgh has brought the character to life on screen for the past fifteen  years. We'll be sorry to say farewell to Hayley - and to Julie - but we're planning a screen exit worthy of a one of Coronation Street's best-loved characters.â
Julie joined the show in 1998 as transexual Hayley Patterson and quickly won the hearts of the nation and of cafe owner Roy Cropper played by David Neilson. Their touching romance and bid to marry was one of the showâs most groundbreaking stories, gaining critical acclaim and plaudits from the transgender community.
*Hayley and Roy* have fast become one of the programmeâs best loved couples, and their relationships with characters such as Fiz, Chesney and Becky placed them at the heart of the street. Hayley is a well loved member of the Underworld workforce and struck up an unlikely friendship with Norris Cole through their shared love of ballroom dancing.
The Croppers also found themselves caught in evil Tracy Barlowâs web of deceit when she spiked Roy Cropperâs drink and then claimed he had fathered her child in order to fleece them of their savings.
More recently Hayley has had to deal with the arrival of mother-in-law Sylvia played by Stephanie Cole, and again the issue of Hayleyâs sex change was explored in Sylviaâs reaction to the discovery of her daughter-in-lawâs background

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2013), lizann (11-01-2013), parkerman (11-01-2013), Pussycat1one (06-12-2013), Ruffed_lemur (11-01-2013), Siobhan (11-01-2013), tammyy2j (11-01-2013)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Awww that's a shame.  Shall miss Hayley.

----------


## LostVoodoo

Roy needs to leave with her, they can't split them up!

----------

Sammo1234 (11-01-2013), tammyy2j (11-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

She is a great character and will be sorely missed and I agree Roy should leave with her

----------


## parkerman

> Roy needs to leave with her, they can't split them up!





> I agree Roy should leave with her


Poor old David Neilson. What's he done wrong that he should end up on the dole!?

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> Roy needs to leave with her, they can't split them up!





> I agree Roy should leave with her


Poor old David Neilson. What's he done wrong that he should end up on the dole!?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Poor old David Neilson. What's he done wrong that he should end up on the dole!?


I'd rather Roy stayed.  I can see them killing off Hayley.   :Ponder:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Poor old David Neilson. What's he done wrong that he should end up on the dole!?


 th
I know but if Roy doesn't go with her then they are likely to kill her character and no-one wants to see Roy unhappy and lonely.  They need a happy ending maybe win the lottery and travel, then Fiz could run the cafe for them.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Poor old David Neilson. What's he done wrong that he should end up on the dole!?


 th
I know but if Roy doesn't go with her then they are likely to kill her character and no-one wants to see Roy unhappy and lonely.  They need a happy ending maybe win the lottery and travel, then Fiz could run the cafe for them.

----------


## lizann

roy and hayley are one of corrie's great couples like jack and vera, stan and hilda etc sad to see her leave

----------


## Choccie

Mary is waiting in the wings to be the next Mrs Cropper!

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2013), owenlee4me (16-01-2013)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> roy and hayley are one of corrie's great couples like jack and vera, stan and hilda etc sad to see her leave


Yes, but even those couples were parted at some point.  I think Roy has more to offer the soap.

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2013), parkerman (12-01-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Speculation over Hayley Cropper's Coronation Street exit storyline has begun today (January 15) with rumours that she will be killed off.

A report in The Mirror claims that show bosses are considering a heartbreaking send-off for Hayley, which would see her pass away from terminal cancer.

However, Hayley fans may not have to reach for the tissues just yet, as a Coronation Street spokesperson told Digital Spy this morning that the character's exit has yet to be decided.

The representative said: "No discussions have been had yet about Hayley's departure storyline. She is on screen till the end of this year and any reports are pure guesswork and speculation."

Julie Hesmondhalgh, who plays Hayley, last week announced her decision to leave Coronation Street to pursue new projects.

Speaking at the time, she explained: "I've had the most wonderful and happy time in the life-changing 15/16 years I've been in Corrie, and I owe so much to the show and the special team that make it happen."

Coronation Street continues on Wednesday (January 16) at 7.30pm on ITV.

Should Hayley have a tragic farewell or a happy ending? Share your thoughts

----------


## walsh2509

Killing off would be the only way to do it, can't see her leaving him for good. But just thought after the scene in the cafe, him and Mary will be flung together after Hayley goes.

----------


## lizann

> Yes, but even those couples were parted at some point.  I think Roy has more to offer the soap.


i prefer them together myself and please no to mary being the next mrs cropper as much as i like her no way should that happen

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> i prefer them together myself and please no to mary being the next mrs cropper as much as i like her no way should that happen


I prefer them together too, but Hayley's going.  I'd just rather have Roy stay than lose another great character.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Speculation over Hayley Cropper's Coronation Street exit storyline has begun today (January 15) with rumours that she will be killed off.
> 
> A report in The Mirror claims that show bosses are considering a heartbreaking send-off for Hayley, which would see her pass away from terminal cancer.
> 
> However, Hayley fans may not have to reach for the tissues just yet, as a Coronation Street spokesperson told Digital Spy this morning that the character's exit has yet to be decided.
> 
> The representative said: "No discussions have been had yet about Hayley's departure storyline. She is on screen till the end of this year and any reports are pure guesswork and speculation."
> 
> Julie Hesmondhalgh, who plays Hayley, last week announced her decision to leave Coronation Street to pursue new projects.
> ...


I think this is a strong possibility as the choice of Hayley's exit.  She is in the street until the end of the year so maybe her death will be the Christmas special.  Oh my poor Roy & Hayley.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Speculation over Hayley Cropper's Coronation Street exit storyline has begun today (January 15) with rumours that she will be killed off.
> 
> A report in The Mirror claims that show bosses are considering a heartbreaking send-off for Hayley, which would see her pass away from terminal cancer.
> 
> However, Hayley fans may not have to reach for the tissues just yet, as a Coronation Street spokesperson told Digital Spy this morning that the character's exit has yet to be decided.
> 
> The representative said: "No discussions have been had yet about Hayley's departure storyline. She is on screen till the end of this year and any reports are pure guesswork and speculation."
> 
> Julie Hesmondhalgh, who plays Hayley, last week announced her decision to leave Coronation Street to pursue new projects.
> ...


I think this is a strong possibility as the choice of Hayley's exit.  She is in the street until the end of the year so maybe her death will be the Christmas special.  Oh my poor Roy & Hayley.

----------


## Katy

I can't believe that she's been in it for 15 years!!

----------

lizann (06-02-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Alan Halsall has admitted that he is "gutted" over Julie Hesmondhalgh's decision to leave the soap.

The Tyrone Dobbs actor said that Hesmondhalgh, who is leaving her role as Hayley Cropper after 15 years, is "loved" by Corrie's cast and crew.

"It felt like someone had punched me in the stomach when I found out," he told The Sun. "Julie will be missed by everyone - she's another Bill, she's loved." 

However, he added positively that Hesmondhalgh has a bright future ahead in the theatre: "I'm excited for Julie because it's her choice but I'm gutted personally."

Meanwhile, Halsall confessed that his wife and former Corrie co-star Lucy-Jo Hudson has wept over his domestic abuse scenes with Natalie Gumede (Kirsty Soames).

"Lucy cries when she sees me get hit. I get home and she says, 'Are you alright?' She loves Corrie."

The star admitted that he has found the Tyrone and Kirsty storyline to be challenging: "It was hard because I've no point of reference. 

"I read case studies and met a chap who suffered from domestic violence and he answered my questions and that helped."

----------


## lizann

i think she will die and the writers could do a storyline same as emmerdale (aaron and jackson) where roy will help her die it would give david and julie a showcase for their acting which both are highly capable of

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star David Neilson has admitted that he is "devastated" over his on-screen wife Julie Hesmondhalgh's decision to quit the show.

Last month, Hesmondhalgh announced her intention to bow out from the role of Hayley Cropper after 15 years with the ITV soap. She will depart at the end of the year.

Neilson, who plays Hayley's long-time partner Roy, revealed his thoughts on the news during a live TV interview on Daybreak this morning (February 13).

He explained: "I was shocked and devastated. I mean, she's great, she's my right hand. She told me a couple of months before it became public and I thought she'd change her mind, and I hoped she'd change her mind. 

"I adjusted to it, but when it became official, it's a bit like a death in the family. I'm really sad. I'll miss her obviously, and this place will miss her. 

"But she'll do well, she wants to fly the nest and do stuff, and who knows - in this show she could come back as Hayley's long-lost sister!"

Meanwhile, Roy's current storyline sees him full of worry for his mother Sylvia Goodwin (Stephanie Cole), who returned to Weatherfield with a gambling addiction earlier this month.

Upcoming episodes see Sylvia beg Roy for help in recouping some of her recent losses, suggesting that he could use his mathematical brain to devise a formula to beat the casino at its own game.

Neilson explained: "She gets him to try and dig her out of the hole she's dug for herself. She's a law unto herself, she's got a very secret life and she picked things up in America that I wouldn't like to go into! 

"I don't think we've got to the bottom of it yet, and this week Roy is quite shocked by her behaviour. Roy is anti-gambling - he had all of the fruit machines taken out of the cafÃ© when he first got it. He's a strange man."

Coronation Street continues tonight (February 13) at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Jennie McAlpine has admitted that she is "dreading" the departure of her co-star Julie Hesmondhalgh.

The 29-year-old filmed her very first scenes as Fiz Stape with Hesmondhalgh 12 years ago, when Hayley Cropper briefly fostered Fiz and became a mother figure.

"Towards the end of the year there will be Hayley's departure, which I am dreading. I filmed my first scenes on Corrie with Julie so it's going to be very emotional," McAlpine told the Daily Star Sunday.

"I have no idea what her exit is going to be, she doesn't know yet either. Even thinking about it gets me going. It's going to be so sad."

Hesmondhalgh announced her Coronation Street exit earlier this year. She will leave at the end of 2013 after nearly 16 years of playing Hayley.

On her own future with the soap, McAlpine added: "I absolutely love working on Corrie. As long as they are writing great stuff for me, I want to be a part of it for as long as I can. It's a great place to be.

"I'm contracted until next year but have no plans to leave. You really don't get much bigger than Corrie. And at the moment we really are flying. It just goes from strength to strength.

"Of course, I felt incredibly honoured to have been a part of the biggest storyline of the year. Kirsty's abuse of Tyrone was one of those ones that really gripped the nation.

"I hope [Fiz and Tyrone] stay together, there's so much they can do with them. We've had the comparisons with Jack and Vera, which is a huge compliment. But there'll only ever be one Jack and Vera."

----------


## alan45

Hayley Cropper will reportedly leave Coronation Street next year in an exit storyline which sees her diagnosed with cancer.

Julie Hesmondhalgh - who has played Hayley since 1998 - announced her intention to leave the ITV soap earlier this year.


Corrie sources have claimed that the storyline - first rumoured in January - will be "heartbreaking" for Hayley and her husband Roy (David Neilson). 

However, the Daily Star reports that it is not clear at this stage whether Hayley will live or die.

"Getting the news that she's got cancer is a massive blow," claimed a production insider. "Hayley will put up a fight, but whether she wins is another matter.

"Her diagnosis may be fatal, or she may well beat it but decide life is too short to stay in Weatherfield and head off on a globe-trotting adventure. It's going to be heartbreaking saying goodbye to Hayley."

Roy and Hayley's marriage will apparently face a major test as the cafe owner struggles to come to terms with his wife's diagnosis, leading to emotional scenes when he finds her drinking in the Rovers Return. 

Accusing her of failing to take her diagnosis seriously, he will reportedly tell Hayley that she can't carry on pretending that "nothing is wrong" following the news.

The soap's production team are said to have been working closely with cancer charities and health professionals to ensure that the storyline is carefully handled and as realistic as possible.

Hesmondhalgh is expected to bow out of Coronation Street in January 2014.

----------


## alan45

Hayley Cropper will reportedly leave Coronation Street next year in an exit storyline which sees her diagnosed with cancer.

Julie Hesmondhalgh - who has played Hayley since 1998 - announced her intention to leave the ITV soap earlier this year.


Corrie sources have claimed that the storyline - first rumoured in January - will be "heartbreaking" for Hayley and her husband Roy (David Neilson). 

However, the Daily Star reports that it is not clear at this stage whether Hayley will live or die.

"Getting the news that she's got cancer is a massive blow," claimed a production insider. "Hayley will put up a fight, but whether she wins is another matter.

"Her diagnosis may be fatal, or she may well beat it but decide life is too short to stay in Weatherfield and head off on a globe-trotting adventure. It's going to be heartbreaking saying goodbye to Hayley."

Roy and Hayley's marriage will apparently face a major test as the cafe owner struggles to come to terms with his wife's diagnosis, leading to emotional scenes when he finds her drinking in the Rovers Return. 

Accusing her of failing to take her diagnosis seriously, he will reportedly tell Hayley that she can't carry on pretending that "nothing is wrong" following the news.

The soap's production team are said to have been working closely with cancer charities and health professionals to ensure that the storyline is carefully handled and as realistic as possible.

Hesmondhalgh is expected to bow out of Coronation Street in January 2014.

----------

Dazzle (30-05-2013), lizann (31-05-2013)

----------


## lizann

i hope they don't mess it up and have her leave to die instead of stay with roy like romeo in home and away

----------

Dazzle (31-05-2013), tammyy2j (31-05-2013)

----------


## LizzyBizzy

I'm currently being treated for cancer, it's a long hard haul, I really hope they take the advice of someone like MacMillan Cancer Support. At the moment, not sure I'll be able to watch this, but it depends how it's handled.

----------

alan45 (01-06-2013), Dazzle (01-06-2013), lizann (02-06-2013), parkerman (02-06-2013), tammyy2j (31-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm currently being treated for cancer, it's a long hard haul, I really hope they take the advice of someone like MacMillan Cancer Support. At the moment, not sure I'll be able to watch this, but it depends how it's handled.


I wish you all the best, I think even hearing the dreaded C word is deflating for anyone

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## moonstorm

All the best Lizzie, say strong xxxx

----------


## LizzyBizzy

Double post. Sorry.

----------


## LizzyBizzy

Thank you for your kind thoughts. It's obviously turned my life upside down, and I'm lucky in that I was picked up by screening rather than having symptoms - God bless the NHS.

No doubt I'm influenced by my current status, but I really believe any programme tackling such a sensitive subject has a moral responsibility to deal with the subject properly rather than to chase ratings.

----------


## parkerman

Hope it all goes well for you Lizzy. My wife had breast cancer. She had to have a lumpectomy, chemo and radiotherapy but she got through it all. That was over 10 years ago and she is now fighting fit. It can be beaten.

----------

alan45 (02-06-2013), lizann (02-06-2013)

----------


## alan45

Good luck Lizzy. Cancer is a terribly cruel disease but as Parkerman says it CAN be beaten. My wife has been twice diagnosed with Cancer and thanks to the skill of doctors and medical staff along with treatments has beaten it both times.

----------

lizann (02-06-2013), parkerman (02-06-2013)

----------


## sarah c

My mum was diagnosed with breast cancer twice,, and for me stories like Peggy's in EE really enraged me?

She was diagnosed, had treatment and end of in less than 6 months?! When the full story isn't examined it does anger me

----------


## sarah c

My mum was diagnosed with breast cancer twice,, and for me stories like Peggy's in EE really enraged me?

She was diagnosed, had treatment and end of in less than 6 months?! When the full story isn't examined it does anger me

----------

lizann (02-06-2013), parkerman (02-06-2013)

----------


## alan45

> My mum was diagnosed with breast cancer twice,, and for me stories like Peggy's in EE really enraged me?
> 
> She was diagnosed, had treatment and end of in less than 6 months?! When the full story isn't examined it does anger me


Let's hope Corrie doesnt make the same mistakes with their storyline

----------

lizann (02-06-2013), parkerman (02-06-2013)

----------


## alan45

> My mum was diagnosed with breast cancer twice,, and for me stories like Peggy's in EE really enraged me?
> 
> She was diagnosed, had treatment and end of in less than 6 months?! When the full story isn't examined it does anger me


Let's hope Corrie doesnt make the same mistakes with their storyline

----------


## lizann

stay strong lizzie and good to hear of survivors beating it

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.digitalspy.ie/soaps/s3/co...new-video.html

^ Summer preview video at the above link, looks also to be the start of Hayley's cancer storyline maybe

----------

Brucie (18-07-2013), Glen1 (18-06-2013)

----------


## dinglemafia

I hope Hayley survives, it'll show to people that you can beat the disease, however won’t be able to watch it as it'll bring back bad memories for my partner whose mum succumbed to disease at a young age  :Sad:  but I hope they do it beautifully!

----------


## dinglemafia

I hope Hayley survives, it'll show to people that you can beat the disease, however wonât be able to watch it as it'll bring back bad memories for my partner whose mum succumbed to disease at a young age  :Sad:  but I hope they do it beautifully!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I hope Hayley survives, it'll show to people that you can beat the disease, however won’t be able to watch it as it'll bring back bad memories for my partner whose mum succumbed to disease at a young age  but I hope they do it beautifully!


Well she is leaving so unless she beats it and gets a new lease of life and dumps Roy I think she dies

Sorry to hear of your own experience with it Dinglemafia

Julie as Hayley will be amazing no doubt though

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## dinglemafia

It's gonna be hard but I think they'll pull it off convincingly! 

I hope it shows a softer side to Sylvia though. 

It's gonna be a new era of Corrie though.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Hayley Cropper's world will be turned upside down next week after she gets diagnosed with potentially fatal stage 2 pancreatic cancer.

Viewers will see Hayley called in by her doctor for tests after a routine medical shows up abnormalities, only to be told of her serious condition.

However, after leaving the hospital, Hayley has the harrowing task of telling husband Roy the shocking news and worries about how he will cope.

Here, Julie Hesmondhalgh - who plays Hayley - discusses her character's devastating diagnosis.

Why does Hayley decide to go to the doctors? Has Hayley been feeling unwell?
"She goes to the doctors to encourage Roy to go. She has been feeling tired because Roy's been sleepwalking but she doesn't go to the doctors with any sort of agenda regarding her own health."

So she must feel quite shocked when she gets a call back with the news that something could be wrong?
"It comes in increments really. She feels uneasy when asked to go in and get the results, but still feels positive, as she doesn't really understand what's going on at this stage. She then goes in for tests and has an ultrasound. That's when they find something and she starts to feel alarmed." 

Why doesn't she tell Roy?
"She thinks it will be nothing and doesn't want him to worry. My favourite bit about the way this story has been written is that even when she finds out what she has, she's still okay about it and takes the news in a sort of sanguine way. She starts to worry when Roy is mentioned. He's just coming out of his period of sleepwalking, which has been a nightmare. She thinks, 'I can cope with this but he might not be able to'."

Tell me about your relationship with Carla. Why does their friendship work?
"They have a really interesting, unusual and brilliant friendship. Carla is everything that Hayley isn't and everything Hayley would aspire to be. Carla insists on coming to the hospital with Hayley because she's been so upset at work, this is one situation where the viewer gets to see a different side of Carla. 

"There are very few residents on the street that Carla lets her guard down with, but she seems to really love Hayley. They're both women that have been through a lot, both childless and both going out with men who are problematic in their own way. I think they have a lot in common, really get on and have a mutual respect for each other. In Roy and Hayley's relationship, Hayley is the more flamboyant, physical and demonstrative one. There's a lovely scene where Carla's holding Hayley's hand and Hayley's looking really uncomfortable. Carla seems to take on the role of Hayley and Hayley seems to take on the role of Roy." 

What is she told?
"It's quite stark the way she is told. The consultant tells her to sit down and he tells her you have stage two pancreatic cancer. She doesn't really understand what this means and it doesn't sink in at first. He explains she has to have a small operation to clear her bile duct, which is what is making her tired and jaundice, and then she has to have the big operation to remove the tumour, if they can." 

Is she told whether the cancer is terminal or not?
"She asks what the chances of survival are and she is told that two out of ten people who get stage two pancreatic cancer are living a healthy life five years on. This means eight out of ten don't. Hayley is a very sunny and positive person and she is very hopeful, but the prospect of telling Roy and the prospect of leaving Roy worries her."

Is Carla there when she comes out?
"No, Carla insists on coming with her to the hospital but Hayley goes in to see the consultant on her own. She bumps in to Carla on her way back to work and Carla can clearly see something is wrong. She insists on going back to work and as the day goes on, Hayley just loses it. Carla comes in and rescues her and takes her in to her office and it's there that she breaks down and tells Carla about the tumour."



Why do you think she is putting off telling Roy?
"Because she knows that telling him is going to be the worst part of it. And she can't imagine how she's going to do it. Sure enough when she does, he becomes an immediate nightmare, but in a brilliant way. We go straight in to Roy and Hayley mode and it's wonderful because it's not all doom and gloom. He goes into full research mode and makes her herbal tea and eat broccoli. She gets really fed up with him, but that's his way of coping. It does get quite annoying for Hayley as they are such different characters, but they do work so well together."

Is Hayley in denial?
"Hayley's not in denial at all. She has one way of dealing with things and Roy has another. From speaking to people who've been given this type of news, your initial reaction is not always what you'd imagine. You would think that you would immediately burst in to tears, but a lot of people say they feel a sense of euphoria when they are told. I guess you start to think 'I will be a survivor, I can do this'. The human spirit is an incredible thing."

How does everyone find out?
"Roy finds her drinking at a party at the Bistro. He goes mad at her because she's supposed to be looking after herself and he manages to announce to the entire assembled company what's happening to her. This is definitely not what Hayley wants. She's spent her life being looked at differently. She doesn't want pity and she doesn't want to be seen as different, she just wants to be like everyone else. Anything that sets her apart again is going to be upsetting to her. Sure enough, as soon as it happens people start talking to her about it and she starts getting sympathetic looks. It does drive her crazy, but it is a contradiction because she would want to be there for other people if they were in her situation."

How did you feel when you were told about the cancer storyline?
"It's what I expected to be honest. I knew that ultimately I would have to be written out of the show because I'm leaving and I knew that the story would have to honour Hayley and Roy's relationship. Because of the unique nature of their bond, she couldn't just up and leave.

"I did feel really honoured to be given the opportunity to play this storyline because it is something that affects everybody. Hayley's issues of being a transgender was a great opportunity to bring an unusual issue into peoples living rooms and to teach them about something that was new to many. This is a chance to go through something that has touched pretty much everybody in one way or another. It's universal, it's about someone you care about and it's about how they're just muddling through. They have their highs and low but it's not without its comedy. There are moments where it is heart breaking, but it's not all weepy, for the most part it's just Roy and Hayley dealing with it in a very 'Roy and Hayley' way."

What research have you done?
"People volunteered to speak to me about their experiences, but you are beholden to the writers and researchers. They did exactly what I hoped they would do. I think they got the euphoria exactly right. I'm not saying that's how it would be for everybody but I think it was spot on for how Hayley would react. The way she's coping with it by living life to the full is something I can get my head round really easily. The writers know her as well as I do and they've always written beautifully for her." 

What physical changes will we see with Hayley?
"We will see her looking tired and jaundice but we haven't reached a chemo point yet and there is no discussion about shaving her head. I don't believe that Hayley would ever be seen without hair. Even on her own I think she would still wear a wig."

How do you switch off when you get home?
"You have to have a word with yourself because when you play a storyline like this it can be quite hard to shake off, but you can. To play a part well, sometimes you have to trick your body in to thinking that is how you're feeling, but you then have to remind your body that you are acting. I remember one night walking up the stairs slightly stooped and I had to remind myself that I wasn't ill.

"I do remember reading the scripts for the first time and being inconsolable. Every single page I was heartbroken because it's a really strange thing. She's not me, but she's a massive part of me. She's been a huge part of my life for over 15 years."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Julie Hesmondhalgh has confessed that she cried after reading her character's exit storyline.

The actress leaves her role as Hayley Cropper later in the year when her character is diagnosed with terminal cancer.

"The day I got the scripts I just sat in bed and cried. My husband kept having to bring me cups of tea," Hesmondhalgh told the Daily Express.

"I was in bed all afternoon going through them and I kept reading bits out to him and he was getting tearful too.

"The scripts cover the period where Hayley finds out she's got cancer and tells Roy (David Neilson) and Carla (Alison King). They are beautiful - absolutely perfect - but I cried all day. I knew they were going to be painful to film."

She added: "Hayley is part of me and I'm sorry I'm doing this to her. I'm really upset that Hayley is dying because I love her."

Hesmondhalgh is quitting the show after 15 years to focus on new projects.

----------


## Perdita

oronation Street star Julie Hesmondhalgh has said that she is delighted with the viewer response to Hayley Cropper's cancer storyline.

The actress's popular character was diagnosed with stage two pancreatic cancer in Monday night's double bill (July 22), marking the beginning of an emotional exit plot.

Speaking live on ITV's Lorraine today (July 24), Hesmondhalgh commented: "The response to it has been incredible, actually. It's been overwhelming - the number of people who have got in touch and said that it brought back memories of the diagnosis, or that it had brought back memories of losing someone. It's been very powerful, I think, so I'm very proud."

Discussing the impact on Hayley and her partner Roy, she continued: "It's very, very true to them and I think this story really honours them. 

"It's been a bit of an offbeat love story from the beginning, and this hasn't changed that at all. I don't want people to think that it's going to be all tears and heartache. Of course there will be some of that, but it's very Roy and Hayley - it's very true to them."

Hesmondhalgh is hoping that Hayley's story will have a big impact by raising awareness of pancreatic cancer.

"It's a very unknown cancer and gets so little funding, and so little awareness around it, but it affects so many people," she explained. "I feel really, really honoured to be part of this now. I'm hoping to really change things for the better there. 

"If more people know about it and we can get a bit of a campaign going, I want this to be Hayley's legacy - to get more funding for pancreatic cancer."

She added: "I think we pretty much know how the story is going to pan out. At this point in the story there's hope. She's not been told that there's no hope yet, but I think when I told the bosses here at Corrie that I wanted to leave, I knew which way it would go. Why would Hayley ever leave Roy apart from if it was a circumstance outside her control?"

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## LizzyBizzy

I'm currently being treated for breast cancer, and trust me, chemotherapy's no stroll in the park. I think though that it's really good they've chosen to give Hayley pancreatic cancer, as there tends to be more publicity for some cancers. Don't get me wrong, I'm very glad breast cancer gets the support that it does, but there are are so many cancers out there. I hope the storyline raises the profile of pancreatic cancer and increases awareness.

----------

lizann (09-09-2013), Siobhan (25-07-2013), tammyy2j (24-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm currently being treated for breast cancer, and trust me, chemotherapy's no stroll in the park. I think though that it's really good they've chosen to give Hayley pancreatic cancer, as there tends to be more publicity for some cancers. Don't get me wrong, I'm very glad breast cancer gets the support that it does, but there are are so many cancers out there. I hope the storyline raises the profile of pancreatic cancer and increases awareness.


Good luck with all LizzyBizzy

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

> I'm currently being treated for breast cancer, and trust me, chemotherapy's no stroll in the park. I think though that it's really good they've chosen to give Hayley pancreatic cancer, as there tends to be more publicity for some cancers. Don't get me wrong, I'm very glad breast cancer gets the support that it does, but there are are so many cancers out there. I hope the storyline raises the profile of pancreatic cancer and increases awareness.


Best wishes for complete recovery

----------


## Siobhan

Best wishes Lizzy.. hope all goes well for you. A close relative of mine has stomach cancer and I can see the affect chemo has on them.

----------


## moonstorm

Best Wishes Lizzy, hope you are coping.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street favourites David Neilson and Julie Hesmondhalgh have been spotted filming romantic scenes on location for their characters Roy and Hayley Cropper.

The pair headed out on a boating lake for an upcoming episode which sees Roy and Hayley spending quality time as a couple.


Â© McPix Ltd/Rex Features
Julie Hesmondhalgh and David Neilson film Corrie


Their day out suggests that Hayley will decide to try new experiences and make the most of every moment following her cancer diagnosis.

Hayley was told that she has stage two pancreatic cancer earlier this week, and show bosses have confirmed that this will be the character's emotional exit storyline.


Â© McPix Ltd/Rex Features
Julie Hesmondhalgh and David Neilson film Corrie


Hesmondhalgh has decided to leave Coronation Street after 15 years in order to pursue new acting projects.

Discussing the impact of Hayley's illness on the Croppers, the actress said this week: "It's very, very true to them and I think this story really honours them.

"It's been a bit of an offbeat love story from the beginning, and this hasn't changed that at all. I don't want people to think that it's going to be all tears and heartache. Of course there will be some of that, but it's very Roy and Hayley - it's very true to them."


Â© McPix Ltd/Rex Features
Julie Hesmondhalgh and David Neilson


She added: "Pancreatic cancer is a very unknown cancer and gets so little funding, and so little awareness around it, but it affects so many people. I feel really, really honoured to be part of this now. I'm hoping to really change things for the better there.

"If more people know about it and we can get a bit of a campaign going, I want this to be Hayley's legacy - to get more funding for pancreatic cancer."

Coronation Street continues tomorrow (July 26) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (25-07-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star David Neilson has said that his character Roy Cropper has already accepted that his wife Hayley could die.

Hayley (Julie Hesmondhalgh) was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer last month and will be left devastated next week when doctors confirm that her tumour is incurable. 

Neilson said: "It's always at the back of Roy's mind that Hayley will die. I think that thought is always lurking when people find out they or a loved one has cancer, but people know that cancer isn't always a death sentence anymore.

"A lot of people successfully get through treatment and survive. Roy knows his stuff and he knows pancreatic cancer's not a good thing to have, but the thing is, even with intelligent and rational people, there is always that hope for a miracle and that hope remains there until the end.

"Roy knows he can't come off the rails. He tries to be practical and tries to do the right thing, but in doing that, he does the wrong thing. 

"Hayley's usually the strong one and she's still trying to be."

Neilson also added that it is important for him to play out such a sensitive story in the right way.

"It's a difficult story and I don't want it to be over sentimental, I want it to be real, to show the love between Roy and Hayley," he explained. "It has to be true to life and true to the people that are going through it. 

"We have to remember that this is real for people, and with realism some people are going to find it hard to watch, but you have to make it real to be true to those people.

"At the end of the day, we are acting and we can walk away from it, but for others it is real life and you can't walk away from real life."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street stars David Neilson and Julie Hesmondhalgh have been spotted filming special scenes for the soap in Blackpool.

The pair's characters Roy and Hayley Cropper will feature in a touching storyline over the next few months as they vow to enjoy every moment of the time they have left together.


Â© REX/McPix Ltd
David Neilson and Julie Hesmondhalgh film in Blackpool


Upcoming episodes will see Roy take his terminally-ill wife to the seaside town, where they make a plan to see all of the sights and dance in the Tower Ballroom.

As seen in our pictures which were taken on location today (September 3), the much-loved couple are in high spirits on the trip.


Â© REX/McPix Ltd
Roy and Hayley decide to see the sights


Hesmondhalgh announced her decision to leave Coronation Street at the beginning of the year and show bosses later confirmed that Hayley would be diagnosed with pancreatic cancer.

Emotional scenes in last night's double bill (September 2) saw Hayley learn that her illness is incurable, meaning that she only has a few months left to live.


Â© REX/McPix Ltd
The couple are enjoying the time they have left


Speaking of the storyline last month, Hesmondhalgh commented: "It's a very unknown cancer and gets so little funding, and so little awareness around it, but it affects so many people. I feel really, really honoured to be part of this now. I'm hoping to really change things for the better there.

"If more people know about it and we can get a bit of a campaign going, I want this to be Hayley's legacy - to get more funding for pancreatic cancer."

Coronation Street's Blackpool scenes are expected to air in October.

----------

Dazzle (03-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> i think she will die and the writers could do a storyline same as emmerdale (aaron and jackson) where roy will help her die it would give david and julie a showcase for their acting which both are highly capable of


Coronation Street will explore the issue of the 'right to die' when Hayley Cropper decides that she wants to take control of her own death.

Fan favourite Hayley was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer in July and was this week told the tragic news that her illness is incurable.

As her health deteriorates over the next few weeks, Hayley (Julie Hesmondhalgh) makes the momentous decision that she will take her own life.

In October, she breaks the news to her stunned husband Roy, who refuses to back her decision.

Subsequent episodes will explore Hayley's attempts to convince Roy that she should be able to choose how and when she dies.

Although Hayley does not want Roy to help her, she fears the effects of painkilling drugs and insists that when the time comes she wants to be in control of her final moments.

Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn commented: "Hayley has been through such a lot in her life and is very concerned about losing control as the disease progresses.

"The palliative care Hayley receives is superb but she is scared that pain relief can cause confusion and a loss of clarity. She is concerned that she might regress back to being her former male self, Harold. She has already had one such nightmare. 

"So she comes to the decision that she wants to die in peace, to die with her clarity of thought still intact and most of all to die as Hayley - the identity she has spent her whole life fighting to be.

"Once she knows that she has a very short time left to live, she sets about getting her life in order so that she can take control of her final moments before the illness renders her incapable of doing so.

"This is a very sensitive issue and we will be exploring the effects of her decision on husband Roy who has a huge emotional and moral dilemma over her choice to die this way."

----------

Dazzle (04-09-2013), lizann (05-09-2013), Perdita (04-09-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

> Coronation Street will explore the issue of the 'right to die' when Hayley Cropper decides that she wants to take control of her own death.


Sounds interesting but very harrowing  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

will she die so around xmas time?

----------


## sarah c

> will she die so around xmas time?



yes I thought it was Xmas/December that she dies

----------


## sarah c

> will she die so around xmas time?



yes I thought it was Xmas/December that she dies

----------


## lizann

> yes I thought it was Xmas/December that she dies


very very sad xmas in corrie so

----------


## lizann

> yes I thought it was Xmas/December that she dies


very very sad xmas in corrie so

----------


## Perdita

Every Xmas time there is a death and/or birth in most soaps

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I think it could be January, but not sure.  I won't watch anyway.

----------


## Dazzle

> I think it could be January, but not sure.  I won't watch anyway.


Nor me, I never watch when favourite soap characters die - Dennis Rickman for example  :Sad:

----------


## jules29

Really they should try to talk Katherine Kelly (Becky) into coming back for a couple of  episodes to say goodbye as surely she would stay in touch with them and is definitely in touch with Kylie. All very sad  :-(

----------

lizann (09-09-2013)

----------


## LizzyBizzy

> Really they should try to talk Katherine Kelly (Becky) into coming back for a couple of  episodes to say goodbye as surely she would stay in touch with them and is definitely in touch with Kylie. All very sad  :-(


 She's already said she can't due to acting contractual commitments. Shame.

----------


## LizzyBizzy

> Really they should try to talk Katherine Kelly (Becky) into coming back for a couple of  episodes to say goodbye as surely she would stay in touch with them and is definitely in touch with Kylie. All very sad  :-(


 She's already said she can't due to acting contractual commitments. Shame.

----------


## lizann

> Mary is waiting in the wings to be the next Mrs Cropper!


i hope they keep roy single, i think he has his true love match/soul mate in hayley and he would be the type of person to love and mourn her for the rest of his life 

he wont be alone as fiz is like a daughter to him and hopefully sylvia returns or introduce an auntie for roy

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2013), tammyy2j (23-09-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Julie Hesmondhalgh has revealed that her character Hayley Cropper will keep her illness a secret from her son.

Hayley is shocked when her estranged son Christian arrives in Weatherfield, after he initially fails to turn up the first time.

However, Hayley decides against telling Christian the truth about her terminal illness, despite the fact that it is the reason she has got back in touch with him.

Hesmondhalgh told ITV's official Coronation Street website: "Hayley would like a reconciliation and to know that her son accepts her for who she is now. She would love to meet her grandchildren.

"She feels it is something she needs to do. So she calls Christian, but he doesn't turn up the first time they arrange to meet.

"She doesn't want him to reconcile with her just because he thinks she is dying, so she keeps it to herself."

Determined to make the most of her final months, Hayley also makes a list of all the things she wants to do with Roy while she is still well enough to do them.

Hesmondhalgh said: "Hayley is determined to fit as many things as possible into her life before it is too late

"She decides to write a wish list of everything she wants to do. It's a really varied list like setting off 99 red balloons, riding on a Harley Davidson, going on a camping trip, visiting the boating lake where she and Roy first kissed and teaching Roy to drive!

"Obviously Hayley has moments of sadness and some days are better than others, but she throws herself into her wish list with her usual enthusiasm and sunny outlook."

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producer Stuart Blackburn has spoken about his decision to kill off character Hayley Cropper.

He said that he saw no other option once actress Julie Hesmondhalgh said she wanted to leave the soap, even though he wanted her to stay.

Blackburn said to the TV Times: "I would have done anything to persuade Julie to stay, but I appreciate that her mind was made up, which made killing off Hayley the easiest decision I've made. There was no other way."

Hesmondhalgh recently revealed that Hayley keeps her illness a secret from her son.

The actress added: "Hayley would like a reconciliation and to know that her son accepts her for who she is now. She would love to meet her grandchildren.

"She feels it is something she needs to do. So she calls Christian, but he doesn't turn up the first time they arrange to meet.

"She doesn't want him to reconcile with her just because he thinks she is dying, so she keeps it to herself."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Julie Hesmondhalgh has praised the soap's bosses for exploring the issue of the 'right to die' in her ongoing cancer storyline.

Earlier this month, show chiefs confirmed that the actress's character Hayley Cropper will decide to take control of her own death following her diagnosis of incurable pancreatic cancer.

Speaking about the plot for the first time, Hesmondhalgh told The Mirror that she supports Hayley's decision, but is very aware of the complex issues involved.

Supporters of the 'right to die' argue that terminally ill or incurably suffering patients should have the right to end their lives to prevent ongoing suffering and allow dignity in death.

Opposition groups and campaigners suggest that older people could be bullied or coerced into ending their lives if laws are changed.

Hesmondhalgh commented: "It's a very complicated issue. Everybody feels that if they got a terminal disease they'd want to be shot but obviously there are massive ethical issues around that, and it's easy to exploit older people. It is very delicate."

She continued: "Maybe we need to sign something now, when we are fit and healthy, rather than when we're old but even then it's complex. When is the right time? I want to be able to say my goodbyes properly, so I think it's something that needs to be talked about.

"And yes, personally, I would like the law to change but I know this is going to be a very long and very complex road."

Both sides of the debate will be explored on screen in Coronation Street as Hayley's husband Roy (David Neilson) does not support her wishes.

Hesmondhalgh added: "It's such a privilege to be involved in this. I'm a British humanist member and they've told me what we're doing is great. So yeah, I have an interest in it anyway. It has been incredible.

"For me, it is the absolute icing on the cake if you can help change people's perceptions. It is a massive honour."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have decided to delve deeper into Hayley Cropper's terminal cancer storyline with extra online content to accompany the show's regular episodes.

The ITV soap will launch a new project titled Hayley's Diary on its official website next week.

Hayley's Diary will include exclusive internet-only scenes as the much-loved character tries to make the most of every moment she has left.

Viewers of the extra material will see Hayley overcome her childhood fear of puppets with the help of husband Roy, and go on a camping trip with a difference. The couple also revisit the boating lake where they shared their first kiss.

Meanwhile, Coronation Street scriptwriter Ellen Taylor has penned 12 blogs in Hayley's words to feature alongside the special scenes.

A show statement revealed: "A series of uplifting photographs will accompany the blogs as we see Hayley do everything from teaching Roy to drive and letting go of 99 red balloons, to riding on the back of a Harley Davidson!"

Hayley's Diary launches on Monday, September 30.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Julie Hesmondhalgh has said that her character Hayley Cropper's bucket list is 'humble' and unique.

Viewers will know that Hayley is suffering from incurable pancreatic cancer and her final few months will see her working through a list of things she has always wanted to do.

Hesmondhalgh said to The Mirror: "Well, it's quite a humble bucket list. It is a recession after all! The main thing she wanted to do - several of us came up with it really - was dance in the ballroom in Blackpool because she has a history of ballroom dancing and that's the ultimate place for it.

"That's where my mum and dad went on honey*moon and watched Betty Driver singing with the big band when they were young. They got banned for jiving once, so it's a place that's really special to me as well.

"That was the main one but the boating lake scenes down by the Red Rec, where Roy and Hayley had their first kiss, were special too. We really lucked out on the weather, it was absolutely beautiful.

"Other funny ones were eating a chilli, which she'd never done before, using chopsticks and even doing a Rubik's cube."

Hesmondhalgh has also praised the writers for the sensitively-written storyline that will eventually lead to her exit from the show.

She said: "I've loved it all and I couldn't have been given a better, more beautiful story to leave on. It's been a long goodbye, and I think it's been really sensitively written.

"I didn't want it to be mawkish and it isn't. It's been done in a fashion completely true to Roy and Hayley's unique relationship."

Coronation Street bosses are launching a new project titled Hayley's Diary on its official website next week. The extra online content will delve deeper into Hayley's cancer storyline.

----------

Brucie (26-09-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Julie Hesmondhalgh has spoken about the 'overwhelming' support she has received over Hayley Cropper's storyline.

Hayley is suffering from incurable cancer and will tell husband Roy later this week that she wants to take control of her death.

However, the actress feared she would receive a backlash from fans over the depressing nature of the storyline

Hesmondhalgh said: "I've had so many messages and it's been overwhelming. I did think that people might be angry about it because a lot of people don't want to be watching Corrie and to be seeing this sort of thing, especially with a character that's likable like Hayley.

"But a lot of people have said because it's been so true to Roy and Hayley, they've found it moving. For me it's a love story with a beginning, middle, and an end and this is the end.

"In a way, she has to die because it would be much more of a betrayal of everything if she just left Roy. She'd never do it. 

"The story touches real life and it's a part of life. I wish it wasn't but it is and therefore I think it's completely valid for us to address it and we've done it in a very Corrie way. We've kept it true to the style of the programme and the characters. I'm proud of the way it's been done and the response that we've had."

Roy asks Hayley to dance
Â© ITV
Roy asks Hayley to dance


Speaking about Hayley's decision to have chemotherapy, Hesmondhalgh added: "She's just trying to extend her life as much as she can. She knows the treatment is not going to cure her but it might help extend her 'well' life.

"In a lot of ways the cancer hasn't changed her and she's just the way she's always been and I love that."

Hesmondhalgh has previously spoken out about Hayley's decision and backed the sensitive plot.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street scenes featuring Roy and Hayley Cropper's trip to Blackpool have been recreated in Lego at the Legoland Discovery Centre in Manchester.

Wednesday evening's (October 16) hour-long special of the ITV soap saw the Croppers head to the seaside resort as they are trying to cherish every moment they have left together.

The Lego versions of Hayley and Roy on the beach
Â© Legoland
The Lego versions of Hayley and Roy on the beach


In a tribute to the heartwarming scenes, the Legoland centre has now added Roy and Hayley to its Blackpool 'Miniland'.

The 'Miniland' features a 10ft recreation of Blackpool Tower made from 20,000 individual Lego bricks.

The centre has previously produced its own version of the Coronation Street tram crash in 2010 and Rovers Return fire earlier this year.

Hayley and Roy seeing the sights

----------


## swmc66

They will probably pair him with Mary.

----------


## lizann

> They will probably pair him with Mary.


i hope not

----------


## lizann

> They will probably pair him with Mary.


i hope not

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Hayley Cropper faces one of the most difficult days of her life in tonight's double bill (October 18).

Hayley (Julie Hesmondhalgh) is on a high after her trip to Blackpool with husband Roy, but that soon changes when she learns that her new friend Jane has taken a turn for the worse.

Visiting Jane in a hospice, Hayley is shocked to see just how quickly she has deteriorated as a result of her cancer.

Hayley learns her friend from the support group has taken a turn for the worse.
Â© ITV
Hayley learns her friend is close to the end.


Thinking about her own illness, Hayley later reaches a momentous decision as she tells Roy that she wants to end her life at a time of her choosing - something she's been considering for a while.

Hayley explains that she doesn't want to spend her final days in a drug-induced haze, but with Roy appalled by what he's hearing, will this tear the Croppers apart?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Julie Hesmondhalgh has assured fans that her character Hayley Cropper won't die at Christmas.

The actress is departing the ITV soap and filmed her final scene yesterday (November 18), retweeting a farewell photo from one of the show's assistant directors.

However, Hesmondhalgh has insisted to her followers on Twitter that their advanced filming schedules mean they have been shooting beyond December, and therefore Hayley will not pass away as part of a Christmas storyline.


Hesmondhalgh recently spoke about the 'overwhelming' support she has received over the storyline, which has seen Hayley explore the 'right to die' as she battles terminal cancer.

It was announced back in January that the actress was leaving the show after 15 years to focus on new projects.

----------


## LizzyBizzy

Pictures of Hayley's funeral from today's Daily Mail - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...s-funeral.html

----------

lizann (19-11-2013)

----------


## lizann

colourful coffin and no sight of peter with carla

----------


## swmc66

Maybe pair him with Mary. Mary and Roy got on well before and she needs someone.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street fans will see Hayley Cropper's son Christian Gatley make another return visit to Weatherfield next month.

Andrew Turner has filmed a handful of new episodes as Christian, who will appear back on screen as Hayley's heartbreaking exit storyline continues.

Christian waits to meet Hayley.
Â© ITV
Christian in Coronation Street


Fiz Stape (Jennie McAlpine) and Chesney Brown (Sam Aston) are first to see that Christian is back in the area and they are quick to send him packing when it's immediately clear that he hasn't changed his ways.

However, Christian refuses to give up so easily and later defies Fiz's warnings by returning to see Hayley.

Christian is determined to speak to Hayley for his own reasons, but after his history of causing problems for her, his presence could lead to even more heartbreak.

Viewers last saw Christian in September, when Hayley made contact with him after learning that her cancer is incurable. However, their meeting did not go well and Hayley decided not to tell him about her illness.

Julie Hesmondhalgh, who plays Hayley, filmed her final Coronation Street scene on Monday (November 18). Hayley's exit will air early next year.

----------

swmc66 (20-11-2013)

----------


## swmc66

I hope she makes peace with her son

----------

Perdita (20-11-2013)

----------


## Kim

Glad to see him back. I was disappointed with how it panned out last time. I would love for Hayley to get the chance to meet her grandchildren.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Julie Hesmondhalgh was among the major winners at the Royal Television Society North West Awards.

Hesmondhalgh was given the 'Best Performance in a Continuing Drama' prize for her portrayal of Hayley Cropper over the weekend.



Julie Hesmondhalgh - The Coronation Street favourite is 42 on Saturday.
Â© Ian West/PA Archive/Press Association Images


The award ceremony came only hours after Hesmondhalgh's co-stars threw her a leaving party. 

The actress is exiting Coronation Street after almost 16 years on the series.

"I'm so chuffed to have won, especially at the end of nearly 16 years as playing Hayley," she told those in attendance at the awards do, according to the Manchester Evening News.

"It's definitely ensured that I'm leaving on a high now.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Julie Hesmondhalgh was among the major winners at the Royal Television Society North West Awards.

Hesmondhalgh was given the 'Best Performance in a Continuing Drama' prize for her portrayal of Hayley Cropper over the weekend.



Julie Hesmondhalgh - The Coronation Street favourite is 42 on Saturday.
Â© Ian West/PA Archive/Press Association Images


The award ceremony came only hours after Hesmondhalgh's co-stars threw her a leaving party. 

The actress is exiting Coronation Street after almost 16 years on the series.

"I'm so chuffed to have won, especially at the end of nearly 16 years as playing Hayley," she told those in attendance at the awards do, according to the Manchester Evening News.

"It's definitely ensured that I'm leaving on a high now.

----------


## swmc66

Hayley is now getting on my nerves and I feel so sorry for Roy. Having been a cancer patient and knowing terminally ill cancer patients they have got her attitude all wrong.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Julie Hesmondhalgh has revealed details of Roy and Hayley Cropper's last Christmas together, confirming that there will be "ups and downs" for the much-loved couple.

The Croppers will be among the characters taking centre stage over the festive season as Roy (David Neilson) tries to give terminally-ill Hayley the perfect Christmas, knowing that their time together is running out.

While Roy wants a quiet and private Christmas, he gets more than he bargained for when he and Hayley are bombarded by a string of well-wishers on December 25.

Hesmondhalgh explained: "Because it's what Roy wants to do, Hayley agrees they'll have a quiet one, but then it all just gets completely out of hand and everyone ends up in Roy's Rolls. 

"Later, everyone leaves and Hayley is absolutely knackered, but she still gets her coat on to go to the pub. She doesn't manage to stay for long, though. You'll also see that she falls asleep a lot over Christmas. That's really sad - she'll just be in a gathering and all of a sudden they'll see that she's nodded off."

She continued: "The residents also have a snowball fight. It's all going on around Hayley, but she loves it. It's life and joy all around her. Then when they look out that night, there's a snow Roy and Hayley on the street that have been built for them."

Hayley throws a snowball at Roy.
Â© ITV
Hayley throws a snowball at Roy.

Hayley is on an increased dose of medication over Christmas as the impact of her illness is beginning to take its toll.

"She doesn't tell Roy much about that until the nurse comes," Hesmondhalgh revealed. "He's quite shocked when Hayley says to the nurse that she's in a lot of pain. 

"They decide to up her medication, which is obviously the thing that they've been dreading. Hayley doesn't want to be on the medication because it causes confusion for her, but she needs it by that point. So there are ups and downs over Christmas."

Hesmondhalgh also warned that there will be no tidy conclusion to many of the Croppers' storylines, as illustrated this week when Roy fails his long-awaited driving test.

Roy and Hayley sit outside in the snow.
Â© ITV
Roy and Hayley sit outside in the snow.

She said: "This is what I've loved about this story - it hasn't been neatly sewn up. Roy doesn't pass his driving test, which I think is brilliant because everything is leading up to him passing that test!

"You see Roy doing the test and you don't know how well he's done, but then he comes back and he says, 'I failed', and Hayley says, 'Oh well, never mind'. That's literally the end of that storyline and it's just like real life. There are lots of unfinished strands like that."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2nlOFedix

----------


## lizann

> Hayley is now getting on my nerves and I feel so sorry for Roy. Having been a cancer patient and knowing terminally ill cancer patients they have got her attitude all wrong.


she is looking far too healthy to me for her storyline

----------


## lizann

> Hayley is now getting on my nerves and I feel so sorry for Roy. Having been a cancer patient and knowing terminally ill cancer patients they have got her attitude all wrong.


she is looking far too healthy to me for her storyline

----------


## Perdita

Maybe they don't want to make her look really ill to spare the feelings of viewers that are either ill too or have family or friends very ill and my friend's sister has got again for 3rd time now but has the same attitude as Hayley, positive most ofl the time

----------


## angel-emm

My dad has got cancer for the 6th time and he has the same attitude. The other times apart from bone cancer they have been able to operate but this time they can't they are trying chemo so the story is quite close to home for me and everyone has a different attitude to cancer but to look at him you wouldn't think he was ill at all and he just gets on with it. They have got the Hayley sforyline right in my opionion.

----------

Perdita (05-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Sorry to hear about your dad, angel-emm   :Sad:

----------


## sarah c

For me -and I lost my mum and best friend to metastatic cancer-Hayley is fading as they did, but went from healthy too weeks to go too fast.

And given the actress wears wig, why not show the chemo hair loss.

----------


## sarah c

...

----------


## angel-emm

Thanks Perdita he's still around and he's a figher you have to count your blessings and there's always someone worse off than you.

Now everyone loses their hair to chemo infact it's had the opposite effect on my dad he used to me completely bald on the top of his head and now he has new hair there.

----------


## sarah c

but did the regrowth of hair for him occur after the chemo stopped?

----------


## angel-emm

No whilst he's having it.  It's growning again now whilst he's having more chemo.

----------


## GloriaW

> For me -and I lost my mum and best friend to metastatic cancer-Hayley is fading as they did, but went from healthy too weeks to go too fast.
> 
> And given the actress wears wig, why not show the chemo hair loss.


lost my mother many years ago to bone cancer. When oh when will they defeat it? Well, yes she wears a wig but they would have to put another wig on her as her natural hair would show which is presently dyed blonde too. They'd have to shave her head which I doubt Hesmondhalgh would go for. 

Personally I am not in the least sorry to see this character go. Hesmondahlagh played her like a cartoon with all the OTT eye rolling.

----------


## Perdita

I don't agree with you on this point one little bit, I like her character, always have and will miss her

----------

lizann (06-01-2014), parkerman (07-01-2014)

----------


## LizzyBizzy

I had 6 doses of chemotherapy for breast cancer last year, my hair started to fall out before my second dose. However, I've met a woman suffering from a different type of cancer who has had 18 doses of chemotherapy and not lost her hair. I think the soaps can have a difficult job handling cancer story lines, in that most of us will relate to people we know who've had it. Until I was diagnosed with BC I had no idea there are so many different grades/stages of cancer. I know from online BC support groups that there can be a postcode lottery regarding treatment. I think soaps have a responsibility [not sure what exactly responsibility I mean though!] how they portray cancer. There will inevitably be someone viewing who has recently been diagnosed, going through treatment etc. When I was first diagnosed I was unable to discuss anything about it without bursting into tears. Other people cope better. I cannot describe adequately the fear I had about what was to happen. 

I will miss Hayley, and may not watch the episode when she dies, the story line has already reduced me to tears.

----------

tammyy2j (07-01-2014)

----------


## LizzyBizzy

I had 6 doses of chemotherapy for breast cancer last year, my hair started to fall out before my second dose. However, I've met a woman suffering from a different type of cancer who has had 18 doses of chemotherapy and not lost her hair. I think the soaps can have a difficult job handling cancer story lines, in that most of us will relate to people we know who've had it. Until I was diagnosed with BC I had no idea there are so many different grades/stages of cancer. I know from online BC support groups that there can be a postcode lottery regarding treatment. I think soaps have a responsibility [not sure what exactly responsibility I mean though!] how they portray cancer. There will inevitably be someone viewing who has recently been diagnosed, going through treatment etc. When I was first diagnosed I was unable to discuss anything about it without bursting into tears. Other people cope better. I cannot describe adequately the fear I had about what was to happen. 

I will miss Hayley, and may not watch the episode when she dies, the story line has already reduced me to tears.

----------


## Perdita

> I had 6 doses of chemotherapy for breast cancer last year, my hair started to fall out before my second dose. However, I've met a woman suffering from a different type of cancer who has had 18 doses of chemotherapy and not lost her hair. I think the soaps can have a difficult job handling cancer story lines, in that most of us will relate to people we know who've had it. Until I was diagnosed with BC I had no idea there are so many different grades/stages of cancer. I know from online BC support groups that there can be a postcode lottery regarding treatment. I think soaps have a responsibility [not sure what exactly responsibility I mean though!] how they portray cancer. There will inevitably be someone viewing who has recently been diagnosed, going through treatment etc. When I was first diagnosed I was unable to discuss anything about it without bursting into tears. Other people cope better. I cannot describe adequately the fear I had about what was to happen. 
> 
> I will miss Hayley, and may not watch the episode when she dies, the story line has already reduced me to tears.



LizzyBizzy, my heart goes out to you, I hope you get all the help and support you need x

----------


## Perdita

> I had 6 doses of chemotherapy for breast cancer last year, my hair started to fall out before my second dose. However, I've met a woman suffering from a different type of cancer who has had 18 doses of chemotherapy and not lost her hair. I think the soaps can have a difficult job handling cancer story lines, in that most of us will relate to people we know who've had it. Until I was diagnosed with BC I had no idea there are so many different grades/stages of cancer. I know from online BC support groups that there can be a postcode lottery regarding treatment. I think soaps have a responsibility [not sure what exactly responsibility I mean though!] how they portray cancer. There will inevitably be someone viewing who has recently been diagnosed, going through treatment etc. When I was first diagnosed I was unable to discuss anything about it without bursting into tears. Other people cope better. I cannot describe adequately the fear I had about what was to happen. 
> 
> I will miss Hayley, and may not watch the episode when she dies, the story line has already reduced me to tears.



LizzyBizzy, my heart goes out to you, I hope you get all the help and support you need x

----------

lizann (06-01-2014)

----------


## LizzyBizzy

Thanks Perdita. I've had lots of help and support.

----------

Perdita (07-01-2014)

----------


## patijack

Hello,
sometimes healthy to weeks to go does happen very fast, especially with pancreatic cancer. My brother went from healthy, living a full & active life, developed sudden abdo discomfort that very rapidly increased, he died within 4 weeks of diagnosis of pancreatic cancer. It is known as the most aggressive form of the horrid disease.

----------

Perdita (07-01-2014), tammyy2j (07-01-2014)

----------


## lizann

> I had 6 doses of chemotherapy for breast cancer last year, my hair started to fall out before my second dose. However, I've met a woman suffering from a different type of cancer who has had 18 doses of chemotherapy and not lost her hair. I think the soaps can have a difficult job handling cancer story lines, in that most of us will relate to people we know who've had it. Until I was diagnosed with BC I had no idea there are so many different grades/stages of cancer. I know from online BC support groups that there can be a postcode lottery regarding treatment. I think soaps have a responsibility [not sure what exactly responsibility I mean though!] how they portray cancer. There will inevitably be someone viewing who has recently been diagnosed, going through treatment etc. When I was first diagnosed I was unable to discuss anything about it without bursting into tears. Other people cope better. I cannot describe adequately the fear I had about what was to happen. 
> 
> I will miss Hayley, and may not watch the episode when she dies, the story line has already reduced me to tears.


stay strong lizzy my prayers are with you

----------


## Perdita

> Hello,
> sometimes healthy to weeks to go does happen very fast, especially with pancreatic cancer. My brother went from healthy, living a full & active life, developed sudden abdo discomfort that very rapidly increased, he died within 4 weeks of diagnosis of pancreatic cancer. It is known as the most aggressive form of the horrid disease.


Very sorry about your sad loss  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

> Hello,
> sometimes healthy to weeks to go does happen very fast, especially with pancreatic cancer. My brother went from healthy, living a full & active life, developed sudden abdo discomfort that very rapidly increased, he died within 4 weeks of diagnosis of pancreatic cancer. It is known as the most aggressive form of the horrid disease.


Very sorry about your sad loss  :Sad:

----------


## GloriaW

> I don't agree with you on this point one little bit, I like her character, always have and will miss her


I know I'm in the minority. Well for me, it's more about the actress not the character. This is supposed to be a trans sexual character which she never really pulls off. Add to that Hesmondhalgh's inability to play a quirky character without resorting to OTT theatrics. But generally speaking soap actors are mediocre except for occasional exceptions. She isn't one of them I'm afraid.

----------


## GloriaW

Having said that I should add that this recent storyline has found her doing better acting. i think because it's forced her to abandon that OTT approach and honed down her theatrics.

----------


## LizzyBizzy

Interview with Julie from the BBC site - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-25493171

----------


## sarah c

Hayley is going to die around the 20th Jan...ish..so literally a couple of weeks, yet where is the feared 'harold reversion' that she so wants to avoid?

she is taking more pain killers, hasnt reverted to oramorph in large doses as yet, is no where near the morphine syringe pump stage, and yet no Harold-esque behaviour? but she is still going to kill herself?

it may just be me, but it seems a bit like rushing the end too much?

----------


## Perdita

What would you describe as Harold-esque behaviour? I think she is still planning on killing herself...  Not sure they will show all the palliative care normally given to cancer patients in their last stages in order not to upset viewers.

I find most exit  storylines rushed, even if they had plenty of notice to write a character's exit

----------


## Perdita

What would you describe as Harold-esque behaviour? I think she is still planning on killing herself...  Not sure they will show all the palliative care normally given to cancer patients in their last stages in order not to upset viewers.

I find most exit  storylines rushed, even if they had plenty of notice to write a character's exit

----------


## swmc66

I don't think she will kill herself in the end. I hope not.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I don't think she will kill herself in the end. I hope not.


I agree.  I don't think there was ever a "right time" for her to do this, and I think it's too late now.

----------


## GloriaW

For me it's been a slow train coming with her. Not saying that's unrealistic having had it occur in my own family. But probably because this actress has always irked me I literally can't wait for her to hit the door running. Well, she's not going to do any running, just exit please.

Thanks for that link to the interview. I have also seen her on tv interviews, most recently on the Paul O'Grady show, and discovered similarly to Helen Worth, she's not unlike her character. I had hoped it was just down to her acting, but she's just as annoying to me in her own skin.

----------


## sarah c

> What would you describe as Harold-esque behaviour? I think she is still planning on killing herself...  Not sure they will show all the palliative care normally given to cancer patients in their last stages in order not to upset viewers.
> 
> I find most exit  storylines rushed, even if they had plenty of notice to write a character's exit


  Haroldesque. We'll I guess as Hayley started this end of life thing after her friend Jane? Went downhill prior to dying and jane started regressing. And living in the past, reliving her childhood. When drugged right up obviously

That was what Hayley wanted to avoid, any living as Harold, even in small doses, but she hasn't. Yet is ready to kill herself.

----------


## sarah c

And I don't know what living or showing bits of Harold would be? But she hasn't altered her personality at all, just been in pain and tired.

----------

parkerman (08-01-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> And I don't know what living or showing bits of Harold would be? But she hasn't altered her personality at all, just been in pain and tired.


Maybe she's been leaving the loo seat up mind but Roy hasn't noticed
 :Smile:

----------

parkerman (08-01-2014)

----------


## sarah c

....

----------


## swmc66

i will be glad to see this character go but do not want her to kill herself. She is an annoying character. I did not like the way she was treating Roy.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street airs some of its most emotional episodes ever next week as Hayley Cropper goes ahead with her plan to end her own life.

Recent weeks have seen Hayley (Julie Hesmondhalgh) slowly deteriorating after being told that her pancreatic cancer is terminal. 

Fearful of the effects that medication is having on her, Hayley says her goodbyes before taking a lethal cocktail and passing away with husband Roy by her side.

Here, Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn reveals more about Hayley's exit and the future for Roy.

What was your reaction when you watched Hayley's final episodes back?
"I'm really, really proud of them. They're so emotional to watch and I've seen them three or four times now. That's down to all of the actors involved in the story - their performances have just been brilliant. I must admit, my reaction when I first saw the episodes was to step outside and ask, 'What have we done?' Even being so close to the story, it was so powerful to watch but I think the audience will go with it as we really love these characters."

Were you nervous about making the decision to kill Hayley?
"It sounds callous and it isn't meant to be, but it was the easiest decision I've ever had to make. I tried to persuade Julie to stay and suggested that maybe she could have a year or two off. We would have left the door open for that, but she was so determined to embark on a new part of her career. 

"Once I knew she was gone and gone for good, there was only one way of Hayley going and that was her dying. I couldn't ever imagine or want to see Roy and Hayley breaking up. I wouldn't have believed it. The thought of seeing those two arguing and bickering or having an affair was hideous, so killing her was a really easy decision."

Were you watching on set for Hayley's final scenes?
"No, we didn't want people going down there because the actors needed as much silence as possible. The last thing an actor needs is a producer standing over them! But as we film out of sequence, the very last scene Julie filmed was Roy going off to the shop and Hayley looking out of the window. There were about 70 or 80 people who came down for that to say goodbye.

"Cast and crew came along who weren't even due in that day - it was cold, raining and it was seven at night. The tears from Julie and from all of her colleagues were genuine as she's a lovely woman, so professional, gifted and funny. I hope now we're not working together I can consider her a true friend."

What will the consequences of Hayley's death be for Roy?
"The consequences are going to be massive and mixed, as Roy has got so much to deal with. There was a line in one of the episodes where Roy said, 'You took a wreck of a life and turned it into something meaningful'. That's what Hayley did for him, so he's got to deal with the loss of the one and only person that he's loved. 

"In the run-up to the funeral, Roy is also saying, 'How can I grieve for her when I'm so angry with her?' He never agreed with Hayley's decision to end her own life. He accepted it and would never have left her side, but there's an anger that will stay with him for a long time. Roy knows on the day of the funeral that Hayley could have still been alive. 

"There's also a guilt that he didn't stop her. He's going to struggle and it will be a long journey. The temptation is to see Roy happy again, but the reality is that it's going to take weeks and months."

There have been rumours that Roy disappears for a while after Hayley's funeralâ¦
"Roy's journey is unique to him - the way he deals with his grief is the way that only Roy could, so there's some great stuff coming up. I've seen the episode where he takes himself away for a little bit, just to have a breather, although I won't give away what he's doing. 

"I've also seen an episode three weeks after the funeral where Roy first steps back into the flat and the first thing he sees is Hayley's red coat. I just thought, 'I thought we'd stopped crying with this story!'"

What else can we expect from the aftermath?
"The episode after Hayley's death is probably my favourite one. In the first half of the episode, David Neilson is in almost every scene but Roy doesn't say a single word until just before the ad break. We also see Fiz, Carla, Sinead and Chesney learn of the death and there's a real fear for Roy that's been there for months - how's he going to cope?"

How does the 'right to die' debate continue to be explored?
"We're not advocates of Hayley's decision in any way, shape or form. Roy's ongoing story demonstrates that on one level she was wrong. She was supposed to love Roy, but she's left behind a man who's so full of guilt, anger and recriminations. It may have been the right decision for her in the short-term, but it was wrong for those around her.

"Fiz feels anger and grief when she finds out what Hayley has done, while Anna feels guilt that she could have done or said more. But the story was always about Hayley as a transgender individual. She'd spent a lifetime fighting to become a woman and the absolute fear for her was that the painkillers would lead to periods of confusion. She was determined to leave life as Hayley."

Did you ever worry that Roy as a character wouldn't work without Hayley?
"No, because he did before. He's such a unique character and he's made a promise to Hayley to carry on, which he's not going to break."

Would you put Roy in another relationship?
"I've been in this job for a year now and what tends to happen is that you stay as producer for three years if everything goes okay! At the moment, my instinct says that while I'm still producing, it would be unseemly for Roy to find love again. There are other stories and journeys that we could take him on, like we did with Roy and Becky when Julie took a year out.

"Roy is a very powerful man on the quiet. We saw that with Tony Gordon and the developers, when he really took a stand against what he saw as an injustice. For the next year or two, I hope we can find other journeys for Roy which don't involve romance. I don't think our audience would buy it if it happened too quickly. 

"Roy has got his business, friends and Fiz is essentially an adopted daughter to him. There are people who need him, whether he knows it or not. His relationship with Anna has also changed, as she's been an incredible support. Anna was the one person Roy told about Hayley's plans to end her life, and she never betrayed that trust."

As Corrie has been at the top of the soap ratings for so long, do you ever worry that it has to take a dip at some point?
"Of course. I've got every confidence in the stories we have coming up, but I'm not psychic - I haven't seen them shot, so I can't tell what's working. If something doesn't quite work as you imagined, it can be difficult to turn things round because everything is storylined six months in advance, written three months in advance and shot six weeks in advance.

"It's not that I'm worried about it, but I abhor complacency. Hayley's death episode on January 20 is for me pitch perfect. It's the proudest I've ever been, but on January 21, who gives a toss? It's gone. The only thing that matters on January 21 is the episode that's going out on January 22. It's just reminding everyone without being a sour-faced git that yes you have done brilliantly, but the Roy and Hayley story has set different standards."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street fans can expect a surprising reaction from Fiz Stape as she struggles to cope with the heartbreak of Hayley Cropper's death later this month.

While grieving, an emotional Fiz is shocked to learn that Hayley ended her own life and that she was kept in the dark over her friend's intentions for months.

Here, Jennie McAlpine - who plays Fiz - reveals details of her character's anger once the truth is revealed.

You've seen Hayley's final episodes which air next week. What was it like for you to watch them back?
"It's always strange to watch something like that. It's so intense when you're filming those scenes. We filmed Hayley's final episodes over a three or four-week period, and we were also filming other stuff at the same time. Sometimes when you watch something back, it goes in a heartbeat and you think, 'I spent a month of my life doing that!'

"Watching these episodes was different because of the subject matter and the fact that it was done so sensitively. It resonated a lot and even though Fiz is being mentioned on screen a lot, she doesn't feature in the final episodes a huge amount, so it was probably better for me to watch it because I wasn't directly involved. I was able to watch it as a viewer."

Were you proud when you watched David and Julie's performances back?
"I was so engrossed in it that I wasn't thinking about David and Julie - I was watching Roy and Hayley. I'm a massive Corrie fan and I wouldn't have been crying like I was if I'd only been thinking of David and Julie, because I'd know they were only actors! I know they've put everything into their performances, though. Julie must have felt whacked by the end of it, and I know she needed a rest!"

How does this compare to deaths of other Corrie favourites?
"The thing with any soap or drama is that you're just telling one person's story. When Jack and Vera died, we were just telling their stories. Hayley's exit could have been told from many different angles because people die every day and every death is different. Every family member's reaction to a death is also different, so the team could only write Hayley's journey and the journey of her family and friends. 

"I think this is definitely up there with one of the most poignant and real deaths. Roy and Hayley are just two normal people. It's fabulous that Julie and David have created that, because when they first joined the show, that wasn't what they were and it wasn't what they were supposed to be. They were attacked and abused on the street by characters like Les Battersby for not being normal. 

"15 years on, they're the most normal couple on Coronation Street and the one most people can relate to. That's fabulous, brilliant and quite right. It's testament to Julie and David."

Which scenes have been the hardest to film?
"Gosh, it's all been difficult. I'm much more involved with the aftermath of Hayley's death, and that sees a slightly different relationship for a time between Roy and Fiz. Obviously Fiz is the only one in the situation who didn't know what was going to happen. In the final episodes, it even seems like Carla might have known in her head, so Fiz has an interesting journey in the episodes coming up."

How does Fiz react when she finds out that Hayley took her own life?
"As people do when they're grieving, Fiz goes through all sorts of emotions. She's mainly trying to avoid the grief, the upset and the crying bit! Instead Fiz is angry and a bit jealous that Anna knew and she didn't. She's also angry at Roy. She's angry at the situation and she shouts at Roy. They really do fall out, and it's good that they've done something a bit different. It's not just everyone saying, 'How sad'."

How do you think viewers will feel about Hayley taking her own life?
"When I watched it, I didn't think the scenes were sensationalist. It could certainly have been a lot more controversial. I think the viewers have already dealt with their feelings on the 'right to die' debate, because Roy and Hayley have been talking about it for so long. 

"Now people will probably just watch it and be really sad that Hayley has passed away. If there were discussions from viewers about Hayley's decision, they would have taken place weeks ago when she was discussing it."

What was Hayley's funeral like to film?
"It's a difficult one, because Roy is going through so many emotions and feels as though he has to keep the secret of what Hayley did so that nobody finds out what happened. It's very tense, and Fiz, Anna and Carla are pretty much sitting by Roy 24 hours a day like three witches so that he doesn't say anything! They want to look after him as best as they can, while making sure that he keeps his counsel.

"The funeral is sad, but in typical Corrie style, there are also some funny and moving bits. Also, the story hasn't finished so the funeral moves things on. It was always going to be a case of, 'What will Roy do without Hayley?'"

What was Julie's leaving party like? Did you get her a leaving present?
"We all donated money to a charity that Julie supports rather than getting her a present, but we did chip in and buy her some red Doc Martin boots. We had a party and she wrote a poem about everybody. It was an A-Z of Coronation Street which was fabulous. She made a very good speech and had a very big send-off."

What kind of impact will the loss of Julie and Hayley have?
"Julie's departure will leave a very big hole but also a big legacy. When Hayley first joined, this storyline was very new and had never been done before - introducing a transgender character to the heart of a soap. To be honest, I don't think anyone thought it would work. They could have hoped, but I don't think anyone would have imagined that it would work as well as it did. Very, very quickly, nobody ever mentioned it again, so that's a big legacy. 

"Hayley and Roy paved the way for any kind of characters to be permanent characters in Coronation Street. In 2014, you can say that's quite right, but some people had to pioneer it. Now it's the norm for all kinds of characters to be in shows, but it certainly wasn't at the time."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Anna Windass plays a key role in Hayley Cropper's heartbreaking final episodes next week.

Next Monday's double bill (January 20) sees Hayley wake up determined that the day will be her last, as she still plans to go through with ending her own life.

As one of the only people aware of Hayley's intentions, Anna quickly spots the signs that something is amiss and tries her best to support the Croppers when they need it the most.

Here, Debbie Rush - who plays Anna - offers her take on the moving storyline.

You've become really involved in this storyline. Which of the scenes were the hardest to film?
"It's funny, as the hardest part when I read the scripts was a scene on Hayley's last day where she wants to see Fiz, Tyrone and the kids at the cafÃ©. We're getting food ready for everyone and it's obvious to Anna that Hayley is saying her goodbyes, even though Fiz and Tyrone don't realise that. So that was the hardest part to read.

"When I went on to film the episodes, the hardest bit was a scene where Hayley is ironing Roy's best shirt in the flat and Anna goes upstairs to check on her. Hayley is ironing the shirt for the funeral and when Anna sees that, she realises what Hayley is about to do. It's unspoken between the two of them, and when I watched the episode back, that bit still really got to me.

"It's also the fact that Hayley dies and Roy is left alone, which is just heartbreaking."

What kind of role does Anna play in the aftermath of Hayley's death?
"Anna sees her role as being protective, as she is with everybody that she knows and loves. In Hayley's final episode, Anna knows what's going on upstairs in the flat, so she closes the cafÃ© up early and locks the door. Afterwards, Anna just wants to make sure that Roy is okay - and of course he isn't, as nobody would be. Anna's role is to be a guardian and to make sure that Roy is alright."

How does Anna feel about the fact that Hayley is ending her own life?
"I think Anna totally respects Hayley's decision. Beforehand she thinks that Hayley might change her mind, but when she sees Hayley preparing Roy's best shirt for the funeral and how subdued Roy is, she knows definitely that the choice has been made. She totally respects that."

We'll see that Fiz isn't happy that she wasn't told about Hayley's plans. Will that make things harder for Anna?
"It will make things hard for a while, but not too long. I think Fiz might come round, but it's been really tough for Anna to have this secret. She hasn't confided in anyone about it and she hasn't even told Owen. Anna's been a really good person to confide in, because she's kept it all to herself. Fiz feels part of the family, so for her to not know, she must feel very left out. But Anna was sworn to secrecy and she stuck to that."

What has it been like to be at the heart of this story?
"I feel really honoured to have played a part in saying goodbye to one of our most favourite characters. That's been amazing for me. 

"On a personal note, it's been quite tough because my dad died of pancreatic cancer. For me as an actress, I always try to find the truth in a script - my own truth, and I bring it up from there. With this, 'easy' is the wrong word but it fell off the page really easily. I've loved filming it, though, and it's been quite cathartic as well."

What was the atmosphere like on set when you were filming the scenes?
"There are tons of people on set making everything work, and yet you could hear a pin drop on set for Hayley's final scenes. Nobody spoke at all as they were so respectful of what they were doing. Each one of us, in the six weeks building up to the death and afterwards, broke down in different ways. I managed to save mine up until the last few scenes that we filmed.

"There's a scene where Roy and Hayley are on the bed together and Hayley is ready for the drink that will end her life. Because we film out of sequence, I was waiting on the sidelines to go in and film my scene where Anna finds Hayley ironing the shirt. But I actually couldn't breathe - I'd not cried until that point and I'd really kept it together, but because I could hear everything that was going on in that scene, I just wanted to cry.

"I wanted to get out of the building to let it all out but I couldn't, so as soon they said 'cut', I ended up stuck between two bits of scenery and was howling. Julie was really worried about it and it was really difficult. I think it's because we've all been so honest in the performances.

"Each one of us chose a different point to break down and we were all very supportive of each other, but it was also the crew, as the crew cried. We were also saying goodbye to Julie, one of our colleagues. We are like a family and Julie is obviously not coming back to the show. We'll still see her socially but it's the end of an era, so it's really, really tough."

Do you have any feelings on the 'right to die' debate?
"My personal opinion is that everybody has got the right to die, most definitely. If it's done humanely and you've got all the right faculties about you, I think we should be allowed the right. I don't think I'd be brave enough to do it, but I think the choice should be there.

"I think it's great that we're raising the issue and getting people talking. We have 8 or 9 million people watching Coronation Street. I remember that when we did the bullying storyline, people were really upset about it, but I had lots of people getting in touch with me and it does go on. So does this, so it's great to explore these issues that affect people."

You mentioned people getting in touch with you - do people still send fan mail even in the age of Twitter?
"Yes, we get letters from all the age ranges. People write in to ask for advice, or ask where your curtains are from! They also write in to congratulate us if we've done a good job, so we get all sorts. It's really lovely."

Has the story brought the cast involved closer?
"We're a family and very close anyway, but I would say that when we were filming it, Jennie McAlpine, Ali King, Alan Halsall and me did bond quite a lot. It was Julie and David doing all the dying, and us four doing all the crying!"

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bids farewell to one of its most-loved characters next week as Julie Hesmondhalgh bows out as Hayley Cropper.

As she has repeatedly vowed to over the past few months, terminally-ill Hayley takes control of her own death by saying goodbye to everyone she cares about before taking a lethal cocktail with husband Roy at her side.

Here, Julie chats about the heartbreaking final scenes, her future plans and the impact of Hayley's 16-year stint on the cobbles.

You've already seen Hayley's final episodes, so how did you feel when you watched them back?
"It was extraordinary for me to watch them. I've got a little bit of distance from it now, but when I was watching those episodes, I was right back in it. Me and my husband watched them together and it was like a scene of carnage afterwards, with loads and loads of screwed-up kitchen roll and empty bottles of whisky! (Laughs.)

"It was emotional on loads of different levels, especially watching Hayley's storyline play to its end and seeing her saying goodbye to everyone. But what really struck me was how beautifully written it was. I thought the writing was on a different level and it was brilliantly directed as well. I felt really honoured to be part of it."

Were the scenes also emotional to film?
"Yeah, it was very hard. I had to be quite strong in the final scenes - we knew it was going to be upsetting to watch, but we didn't want it to be a tear-fest for us. What we were very, very keen to do, which went a tiny little bit against the writing of it, was that we wanted to make Roy and Hayley's final scenes as unbeautiful as we could. 

"We wanted to make it quite an awkward and difficult scene between them, because Roy still doesn't agree with Hayley's decision to end her life. She almost railroads him at the end, because it's becoming too painful. That comes over quite strongly in it - she's driving the bus big-style, while Roy feels like he's on the bus and can't get off. That's really upsetting to watch."

What was the atmosphere like on set for Hayley's final moments?
"Kay Patrick directed the episodes, and she's a veteran director of Corrie - someone we've all known for years. She was brilliant as she really created such a quiet atmosphere on set. It was a closed set and I've never known anything like it. We've done some big stuff recently, but this was like something else. Everything was put in place so we just marked the scene through and we did it. She didn't want us to do it over and over again, so that's possibly why it comes across as so raw on screen. It was just one take."

What can you tell us about Hayley's final day?
"Beforehand Hayley has said her goodbyes to everyone. Nobody realises she's saying goodbye, but she's managed to see everybody she wants to see. Then on the day of her death, she invites Fiz, Tyrone and the kids to the cafÃ© to see them for the final time. It doesn't go well, as things are a bit off and go a bit wrong. 

"Hayley is embarrassed as she gets a bit upset in front of the kids and clings onto Fiz a little bit too tightly when she says goodbye. As a story it isn't neatly sewn up, which I've loved. She also says goodbye to Rita a little bit cack-handedly."


What happens next?
"Hayley goes back upstairs and tries to write cards to Ruby, Hope and Joseph for the future, but she can't think of anything to write and says, 'Oh, they won't remember me anyway, this is just stupid'. Roy says they should try again tomorrow and do Hayley's final day better, but Hayley says it won't be better - they'll just do it a bit wrong, a bit right and that's life. Hayley also points out that waiting for her death is making it worse for Roy.

"You don't actually see Hayley die. You see her take the drink that will end her life, then it cuts away somewhere else, and then Carla and Anna find Roy with Hayley after she has passed away. That was really hard to film - hearing their reaction."

Have you seen any of the following episodes?
"I've seen the episode after Hayley's death, which very much goes into the community's reaction. There's a scene in The Rovers where everyone finds out, and that's amazing. There's a beautiful line where Emily says, 'I can't even begin to imagine what Roy is going through' and Rita replies, 'We know what he's going through'. It's all that history of everyone who's lost someone in Corrie over the years. It pulls it together beautifully.

"Everyone talks about it being a pancreatic cancer storyline or a 'right to die' storyline, but first and foremost it's a love story, albeit an offbeat one."

What has the reaction from the public been like?
"I think what's surprised me most is that I thought more people would switch off, to be honest with you. I thought it would be too much for people. Although Coronation Street deals with all the big universal things that soaps do, I don't think this is why people watch Corrie. It's only because people are invested in Roy and Hayley and this long relationship that it's been slightly different.

"Everyone has been affected by cancer in some way and of course people have said to me, 'I can't watch it anymore, sorry'. But the absolute overwhelming majority have said, 'I didn't think I'd be able to watch it, but I'm finding some kind of solace from seeing my experience of going through loss being reflected'. Something in the writing has got it right. I think that's come from the researchers, the writing and then the work on the floor. Everyone has been so committed to doing it properly.

"I've been getting so many tweets and messages and I've tried to reply to everybody when I can, even if it's just a couple of kisses."

What is your take on the 'right to die' debate?
"I'm a member of the British Humanist Association, so I have quite strong views in favour of it, obviously within the constraints that have to be there and extremely carefully laid-out to ensure that it's not abused. I've always really understood Hayley's decision, and the interesting thing is that David hasn't. As actors we've had very different views on the issue. I've been playing my views and David has been playing his.

"At the same time, I think people will have a lot of sympathy for Roy at the end. It's been difficult to watch Roy go down a road that he doesn't want to go down. Over the next few weeks there is Roy's journey from here, and that is very much the other side of the coin. They will see the devastating effects of Hayley's decision on him."

How did you prepare for the physical change in Hayley?
"My natural rhythm is very fast and Hayley has always had her totter, so it was hard to slow it right down. Hopefully that is quite shocking to see, because she's always been so fast. That and weight loss were the only things I could do. It is noticeable on screen that I did lose weight and the make-up has also been really good."

How did you feel about Hayley being killed off?
"As soon as I told them that I wanted to go, I knew that it would happen. It wouldn't have made any sense otherwise. If Hayley had gone off to Africa or something like that, Hayley would be ringing Roy all the time and you have to let a character move on. This was the only possible end for Roy and Hayley."

What are your future plans? Are you worried that people will always see you as Hayley?
"I'll always be Hayley and I think that's just inevitable. I'm proud to be! I know that if I hadn't left now, I never would have. I'm doing a play at the Manchester Royal Exchange called Blindsided, which I auditioned for. It's very different than Hayley and very, very dark. I'm a very hard character in it, which is great."

Would you say Hayley has changed attitudes towards transgender people? 
"It's hard for me to say, but apparently it has moved things forward in some way. At the beginning, the trans community weren't happy with the storyline. To be fair, it was initially portrayed as a bit of a joke. At the time we had a producer called Brian Park who wanted Roy to have a series of disastrous dates. The plan was just for Roy to fall for Hayley and then find out that she was a transsexual. 

"In my head it was never like that. When me and David started working together, we both took it seriously and then I think the trans community said, 'Oh, this is actually changing attitudes'. 

"Old ladies in the street would say to me, 'When are Roy and Hayley going to get married?' and I'd say, 'Well, they're not allowed to because of the law'. They'd be like, 'Never mind that!' Suddenly when it's two people you care about, the law becomes absurd. We were even mentioned in Parliament early on for changing attitudes, so I'm really proud of that.

"Now you couldn't have me playing a trans character, as it would be ridiculous. You'd have to get a trans actor to play Hayley. I'm very grateful that it was the dodgy 1990s! Back then, though, the pressure for a trans actor would have just been off the scale. There was enough pressure on me from some sections of the press who were saying a lot of stuff. If the actor was also trans, that would have been really hard, especially with the new fame to deal with. The story was of its time and served its purpose at the time."

Did you ever imagine that Hayley would become so popular?
"In a way yes, just because I knew it was working. I knew the character was good and I knew it was working between me and David. I knew I was only in the show for a short space of time, but in my head, I always knew I was coming back! I loved it.

"What did surprise me was that Corrie took on the storyline. I grew up on Brookside, which was the first soap to do issue-led stuff. I remember being really challenged by it, learning from it and seeing things in my life represented in a real way on that. Corrie back then was completely different and was never issue-based, so if I'd ever hoped to play a part like this, it would have been on a different soap. I never thought that Corrie would do anything like this, so it was a real opportunity."

Do you want Roy to find love again in the future?
"In reality, I don't think he would be with anyone else, but this is continuing drama, and drama has to exist in relationships between people. I think they'll have a lot of fun trying to find someone for him. With the sort of person Roy is, I think Hayley would be the only one for him, but he has to continue on in the show - and he has Hayley's blessing!"

----------

Ruffed_lemur (14-01-2014), tammyy2j (15-01-2014)

----------


## lizann

i thought carla or roy would help her die

----------


## GloriaW

And over on EE not to be outdone, the cancer storyline has emerged with Carol.

For me, this Corrie storyline is being milked for all it's worth and the writers know it and are usining this universally dread disease theme to full advantage. It would take a hard heart not to be moved by the scenes in spite of all this, but that's what it's all about.

Most everyone has been touched by cancer either directly or indirectly so it's almost a no lose situation for the writers. I've never bought into the Hesmondalgh portrayal of the Haley character and still don't. This storyline has just achieved holding her back from the usual OTT clownish eye rolling characterization she has employed for this role. For that I'm grateful.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

So Hayley still does the deed.  I shan't watch for a bit, too depressing.  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Julie Hesmondhalgh has said that she is surprised but pleased about the renewed debate surrounding her character's 'right to die' storyline.

The actress's alter ego Hayley Cropper, who has been diagnosed with terminal cancer, will end her own life next week by taking a lethal cocktail of drugs.

Coronation Street first announced the storyline in September and the issue has been discussed extensively on screen between Hayley and her husband Roy in recent months. Despite this, the storyline has dominated headlines over the past few days as Hayley's final episodes draw closer.

Viewers know that Hayley has made the decision to take her own life as she fears that pain relief could cause confusion and a loss of clarity. She is particularly concerned that she could regress back to being her former male self, Harold.

Discussing the latest press attention, Hesmondhalgh told ITV's Daybreak today (January 15): "That was a bit of a shock. I didn't really expect that, because the storyline has tied in the 'right to die' issue so completely with Hayley's unique story - about her own journey from being Harold in the first instance, and hoping that she wouldn't be too confused at the end and think that she was back in her childhood.

"I thought that was very specific to her and that it wouldn't really impact in this way, but it's been absolutely brilliant that it's started this conversation about the 'right to die' bill and so on. I couldn't be more pleased about that. That's all that you can hope for - that people talk about these things in a real way, in a new way. It's been wonderful."

Hayley tries to reassure Roy.
Â© ITV
Hayley tries to reassure Roy.

In real life, Hesmondhalgh is a member of the British Humanist Association and a supporter of 'right to die', but Coronation Street will continue to explore both sides of the debate on screen.

Show producer Stuart Blackburn said this week: "We're not advocates of Hayley's decision in any way, shape or form. Roy's ongoing story demonstrates that on one level she was wrong.

"She was supposed to love Roy, but she's left behind a man who's so full of guilt, anger and recriminations. It may have been the right decision for her in the short-term, but it was wrong for those around her.

"Fiz feels anger and grief when she finds out what Hayley has done, while Anna feels guilt that she could have done or said more. But the story was always about Hayley as a transgender individual.

"She'd spent a lifetime fighting to become a woman and the absolute fear for her was that the painkillers would lead to periods of confusion. She was determined to leave life as Hayley."

----------


## swmc66

Glad this story is coming to an end, I thought we would never get there. They need to stop dragging things out to the point you don't care what happens.

----------

GloriaW (16-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

This storyline has not been going that long, only 4 months which I think is realistic, especially if patients have been diagnosed late and/or they have a very aggressive form of cancer and I sure still care what happens

----------

alan45 (19-01-2014), Dazzle (21-01-2014), mariba (20-01-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I'm glad this story is ending, but then the aftermath will carry on too.  Most Soaps are full of depressing stories nowadays.  Perhaps they should be on after the watershed too?

----------


## GloriaW

They've milked this very emotional storyline for every last drop. I've just felt emotionally manipulated by it all along because of it's extremely evocative nature to millions of people.

----------


## swmc66

I think I could cope with the aftermath as it would be just with Roy who I think is great. I have struggled with Hayley's character not because she is trasgender but her mannerisms. I just think she over acts

----------

GloriaW (16-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I think I could cope with the aftermath as it would be just with Roy who I think is great. I have struggled with Hayley's character not because she is trasgender but her mannerisms. I just think she over acts


Her OTT interpretation of the character has bugged me from day one. It actually IS possible to play a ditzy character so much more convincingly. Think Emma Chambers (Alice) in the Vicar of Dibley. Hesmondhalgph plays Haley like a cartoon and I would bet the transgender community haven't been too thrilled.

----------

swmc66 (16-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I think I could cope with the aftermath as it would be just with Roy who I think is great. I have struggled with Hayley's character not because she is trasgender but her mannerisms. I just think she over acts


Her OTT interpretation of the character has bugged me from day one. It actually IS possible to play a ditzy character so much more convincingly. Think Emma Chambers (Alice) in the Vicar of Dibley. Hesmondhalgph plays Haley like a cartoon and I would bet the transgender community haven't been too thrilled.

----------


## swmc66

It's Roy that makes me cry even though it's Hayley who is dying. He is such a good actor

----------

mariba (21-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

This whole storyline highlights the difference between the two actors.

----------


## patijack

An excellent portrayal of indifference & high lighting the roller coaster of such everyday circumstances that many people face. The role of Hayley is an excellent portrayal, there really are people of her character, having worked for many years in a community medical role, I have seen many similar characters.

----------

alan45 (19-01-2014), Perdita (18-01-2014)

----------


## patijack

How is this "milked" or dragged out?

----------

mariba (21-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> How is this "milked" or dragged out?


They know they have a hot button topic and are squeezing every tear and emotion out of it. With Hesmondalgh finally toning down the theatrics at least we have a decend portrayal of a dying woman. I have just felt emotionally manipulated by it from the start and moreso as it drags on.

----------


## GloriaW

> How is this "milked" or dragged out?


They know they have a hot button topic and are squeezing every tear and emotion out of it. With Hesmondalgh finally toning down the theatrics at least we have a decent portrayal of a dying woman. I have just felt emotionally manipulated by it from the start and moreso as it drags on.

----------


## GloriaW

> An excellent portrayal of indifference & high lighting the roller coaster of such everyday circumstances that many people face. The role of Hayley is an excellent portrayal, there really are people of her character, having worked for many years in a community medical role, I have seen many similar characters.



Have you felt Hesmondalgh has always given an excellent portrayal of the Haley character, this storyline aside? For me she's an example of a medoicre soap actress who has played it OTT and cartoonish.

----------


## GloriaW

> An excellent portrayal of indifference & high lighting the roller coaster of such everyday circumstances that many people face. The role of Hayley is an excellent portrayal, there really are people of her character, having worked for many years in a community medical role, I have seen many similar characters.



Have you felt Hesmondalgh has always given an excellent portrayal of the Haley character, this storyline aside? For me she's an example of a medoicre soap actress who has played it OTT and cartoonish.

----------


## swmc66

1 have worked in the community in health and social care and not come across anyone like her in 25 years

----------


## patijack

Surely that it's realistic for such an event to be highly emotional, if the storyline happened very quickly there would be criticism that it's not realistic, also it is a natural progression of this illness that would see any persons usual spirit and character diluted. There is no need to feel manipulated by it....switch off & hope you never experience anything like it in reality.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> It's Roy that makes me cry even though it's Hayley who is dying. He is such a good actor


Yes, Roy's the one who deserves the awards IMO.

----------

GloriaW (19-01-2014), mariba (21-01-2014)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star David Neilson has spoken about Roy Cropper's struggle with Hayley's decision to take her own life.

The actor said that Roy feels "confused" and "betrayed" by his wife after she finally puts an end to her battle with cancer.



The Croppers shortly before Hayley's death
Â© ITV


Julie Hesmondhalgh's final scenes as Hayley will air on Monday (January 20), as she ends her life with Roy by her side. Roy must later explain what happened to Fiz (Jennie McAlpine) when she discovers the death.

Neilson said: "Roy is conflicted because he is immensely loyal to Hayley [and] he has told a lie in saying that he will support her wholeheartedly because he is not supporting her, he doesn't agree with it. 

"To him, it is a very selfish act. I think Roy feels that he is absolutely on his own. He is very, very confused and conflicted that she has removed herself from their relationship which is such a tight and unique one. 



David Neilson as Roy Cropper in Coronation Street
Â© ITV


"When she has died there is tremendous grief, which displays itself in all sorts of ways. It is so sudden, to have chosen the moment that way. He kept telling her, 'You could have life tomorrow'."

The actor added: "[Roy] feels betrayed and I think he feels almost like he has fallen out of love.

"He doesn't feel guilt. He feels anger, confusion and maybe even doubts about the basis of their relationship. It makes him question everything. 



Roy tells Fiz the truth about Hayley's death
Â© ITV


"It is a horrible thing, the cancer is a horrible thing, but the fact that she takes herself away from him before time, before she would have had to, is horrible too and something he really can't understand.

"She has planned everything. He feels used in that way. He has had no say in anything. She has organised the funeral, they are all her choices. She even planned how and when she would die and he feels like he has not been considered," Neilson said.

"Moving forwards ,we will continue to see him struggle and even take himself away from Weatherfield. He has a long way to go yet before he can move on with his own life after what she has done," Neilson explained.

The actor is nominated for Best Serial Performance at the National Television Awards, alongside Hesmondhalgh, Michelle Keegan and EastEnders star Jessie Wallace.

----------


## GloriaW

> Surely that it's realistic for such an event to be highly emotional, if the storyline happened very quickly there would be criticism that it's not realistic, also it is a natural progression of this illness that would see any persons usual spirit and character diluted. There is no need to feel manipulated by it....switch off & hope you never experience anything like it in reality.


*
Totally* disagree with your perceptions and conclusions. You miss the point when i said about the acrresses toning down her theatrics. She has interpreted this character in an overly theatrical manner before this storyline, but now because the character is dying, she's had to tone that down and we finally get a decent performance out of her. And I do feel the writiers have manipulated emotions with this topic and I have experineced it personally for your informaiton.

----------


## GloriaW

> Surely that it's realistic for such an event to be highly emotional, if the storyline happened very quickly there would be criticism that it's not realistic, also it is a natural progression of this illness that would see any persons usual spirit and character diluted. There is no need to feel manipulated by it....switch off & hope you never experience anything like it in reality.


*
Totally* disagree with your perceptions and conclusions. You miss the point when i said about the acrresses toning down her theatrics. She has interpreted this character in an overly theatrical manner before this storyline, but now because the character is dying, she's had to tone that down and we finally get a decent performance out of her. And I do feel the writiers have manipulated emotions with this topic and I have experineced it personally for your informaiton.

----------


## Perdita

Julie would have only acted the way she did portray Hayley in the manner which she was told to do by the producers/directors/writers and I don't think she was too theatric, as you say. I shall miss her.

----------

alan45 (19-01-2014), mariba (21-01-2014), parkerman (20-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

From what I hear she is playing herself and in real life she is just like Hayley.....so no acting involved if that is the case. I hav'nt seen her be interviewed so can't say for myself

----------


## swmc66

Just seen Julie in two interviews.....she is Hayley or Hayley is her...so no acting there then she just plays herself. So directors did not have to create Hayley's mannerisms or think them up themselves.

----------


## Perdita

Then maybe she was chosen for her mannerisms because they thought she was fitting the bill

----------

alan45 (19-01-2014), mariba (21-01-2014), parkerman (20-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I think most of them are chosen like that. Anyway it's her last day on screen on Monday . I know people are divided about her but I'm sure it will be good on Monday.

----------

alan45 (19-01-2014), parkerman (20-01-2014), Perdita (19-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> From what I hear she is playing herself and in real life she is just like Hayley.....so no acting involved if that is the case. I hav'nt seen her be interviewed so can't say for myself


It's true, she hasn't even truly stretched to play the role. I've seen her in interviews and she's just as eye rolling, theatrical in person. Just an annoying actress. But hey, there's no accounting for taste.

----------


## LizzyBizzy

At the risk of sounding boring, and I'm not a frequent poster, so many people may not know, I was diagnosed with Breast Cancer last year. Consequently, now, if I hear the word cancer I don't ignore it, whereas previously I'd gloss over it. I've said that only to explain that my views may be biased. On BBC Breakfast News yesterday there was an interview with a pancreatic cancer doctor and one of the Coronation Street producers. They showed a clip from Friday night's episodes, and even the presenters looked moved by it. The doctor said that in reality very few terminally ill patients choose to end their own lives, it's people who are mentally ill who are more likely to commit suicide. I do not watch Eastenders [only financial bribery would make me watch it], so can't comment on how they handling the Breast Cancer story line. I dip in and out of Emmerdale, to me they almost seem to have forgotten that Brenda was diagnosed with cancer. I accept it's difficult for soaps to portray cancer story lines. It's an emotive subject. Until I was diagnosed I had no idea there are 5 grades and stages of breast cancer. The medical definition of my breast cancer takes up 3 lines of text in all my letters from the hospital. All I know is, for wont of a better word, I've enjoyed the story line. If it's raised the profile of pancreatic cancer, that's a good thing in my view.

----------

alan45 (19-01-2014), Dazzle (21-01-2014), parkerman (20-01-2014), tammyy2j (20-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I had cancer in 2009 and do a lot to support cancer groups and services and raise awareness. I think rather than more of a focus on the cancer I have seen it as more as a right to die story. I can't even remember her having any systems of cancer in the storyline which would have been helpful to raise awareness. She just went along with Roy to get him checked out in the first instance. Seeing the systems would have raised more awareness as not everyone catches early morning shows or day time shows but a lot do I know. I found the Sally breast cancer storyline easier to relate to.

----------


## swmc66

Following my posting above. It is ok to like Hayley or not like Hayley...... everyone has a right to their own opinion.

----------


## swmc66

I meant symptoms not systems of cancer!

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street broke new ground in 1998 when show bosses introduced Hayley Patterson (now Cropper) as the programme's first transgender character. 

16 years on, Hayley has once again become a national talking point as her exit storyline sees the much-loved Weatherfield resident end her own life in a controversial 'right to die' storyline.

In real life, actress Julie Hesmondhalgh is bowing out from the role of Hayley to pursue other acting ambitions. 

To celebrate her long history on the cobbles, Julie recently caught up with us and named her favourite Hayley moments.

Hayley and Roy in Amsterdam
When Hayley joined Coronation Street in 1998, the initial plan was for her to be the first in a long line of 'disastrous dates' for mild-mannered Roy. 

Once it became clear that the pairing was working on screen, Julie was offered a longer-term contract. Viewers had seen Roy reject Hayley after learning of her past, but he later saw sense and tracked her down in Amsterdam, where she was recovering after completing her gender reassignment surgery. 

Julie says: "Amsterdam was a real treat, because that was me coming back into the show after a little break, when they decided they wanted me back. Roy came to find Hayley after her operation and that was lovely because it was the beginning of the new era of us being together. We had such a blast there - it's always great going on location with cast and crew."

Working with David Neilson
Roy and Hayley have become one of the most popular couples in soapland - in part thanks to the close bond that Julie and David Neilson share as friends in real life.

Julie says: "We've been like an old married couple! I love David and if you asked every single person in the cast who they'd most like to work with, they would say him. He's so loved and so respected. I think he's seen universally as the best actor in the show. I've had him for 16 years so it's someone else's turn now - the rest of the cast are all queuing up, trying to be his mate or his girlfriend or whatever! My relationship with him has been the absolute best.

"David is completely different from Roy in real life. Even physically he's completely different. He's very dry and he doesn't suffer fools. Although as the years roll on, he's getting a bit more like Roy, I have to say!"

Changing perceptions
Hayley's character and her relationship with Roy have been credited with helping to change public attitudes towards the LGBT community.

Julie says: "Old ladies in the street would say to me, 'When are Roy and Hayley going to get married?' and I'd say, 'Well, they're not allowed to because of the law'. They'd be like, 'Never mind that!' Suddenly when it's two people you care about, the law becomes absurd. We were even mentioned in Parliament early on for changing attitudes, so I'm really proud of that.

"There was a brilliant scene I often forget about in the Croppers' flat. Hayley was living with Roy, but she was sleeping on the couch. Roy came in and put 'Natural Woman' on and took her to bed. That was the moment when we saw that they were having sex, and that matters. It matters that characters who aren't heterosexual are having sex - you have to show all aspects of their lives."

Roy and Hayley's first wedding
Although Roy and Hayley could not legally marry after falling for each other, they did have a blessing ceremony in 1999. Drama on the big day saw the venue change to Roy's Rolls in a last-minute change after a newspaper threatened to turn Roy and Hayley's story into front page news.

Julie says: "The thing I remember most about the first wedding is that my real-life husband played the baddie journalist in the storyline. We weren't together at that time - we didn't get together until much later, in the week of the 40th anniversary live episode in 2000. In the story, Les Battersby had rung the Weatherfield Gazette to tell them what was going on, so my future husband nearly ruined Hayley's wedding!"


Hayley and Roy foster Fiz
Jennie McAlpine's character Fiz was first brought into Coronation Street in 2001 as a 16-year-old girl who was fostered by Roy and Hayley. Fiz was a tearaway and didn't make life easy for the Croppers, but she was later won over by their good natures and has remained close to them ever since.

Julie says: "It's almost 14 years since Jennie joined the show. The second she walked in, you just knew that she was something special. She was like nobody else. Apparently they auditioned loads of girls and they'd chosen somebody, but then Jennie walked in and they said, 'Well, who else could we have for this role?' 

"It was great to see Jennie grow as a person. She's a really, really amazing person - I joke that I want to be her when I grow up! She has a maturity and a calmness about her - she's an old soul, very wise and good fun as well. Jennie also runs a mental health charity with her dad and she's very, very clued into all that - she's incredible."

Hayley's friendship with Becky
Becky Granger's bad girl antics quickly caused a stir when she joined the cobbles in 2006, but Roy and Hayley were among the first to see another side to her, giving her a chance by hiring her at Roy's Rolls. Viewers also warmed to Becky, and Katherine Kelly - who played her - credited the Croppers for the turnaround in public opinion.

Julie says: "I loved all of the Becky storylines. That was a great period for the Croppers. I'm still in touch with Kate in real life, too. She's absolutely gorgeous and she was one of the first people I told when I was thinking of leaving the show. She was incredibly supportive and has been ever since. We're in regular contact."

Roy and Hayley's second wedding
Roy and Hayley tied the knot for the second time in 2010 after a change in the law meant that their union could be legally recognised. The couple's big day ran into trouble when they travelled to the venue by steam train and Mary Taylor uncoupled the rear carriage, leaving Hayley stranded. Fortunately, the day was saved when Fiz and Becky helped Hayley to get to the wedding via pump wagon. 

Julie says: "The wedding was beautiful. That was written by Debbie Oates, who's one of my favourite Corrie writers. There was a great line from Roy where he said, 'We have remained the same, but the world has turned to meet us'. They'd been in their little Roy and Hayley world, but the world moved on and the law had changed."


Hayley's friendship with Carla
After the dramatic siege at Underworld in 2010, Hayley struck up a close friendship with factory boss Carla. Carla has constantly been at Hayley's side since she was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer, brightening up even the darkest days with her no-nonsense attitude.

Julie says: "I've absolutely loved the development of Hayley and Carla's friendship. That's been really special to me, because it's a really unlikely friendship. It's really worked and that started with the siege episodes. I didn't really know Ali King, who plays Carla, at that point - but that's when we became friends in real life. That was a really special time for me. 

"Ali is magic and you never know what you're going to get from her. With some actors, you read their lines on the page, you hear their voices and you know exactly how they're going to do it. With Ali, you never know how she's going to do it - she's a complete loose cannon!"

Hayley and Roy in Blackpool
When Hayley learned that her pancreatic cancer was terminal, she vowed to enjoy life to the fullest while she still could. One major wish on her list was to visit Blackpool and dance at the Tower Ballroom with Roy, so Coronation Street once again took the Croppers out on location for more heartwarming scenes.

Julie says: "Out of everything I've done, Blackpool usurps it all. It was a real moment in time for me, because it was like standing still just before a crazy journey to the end. 

"I loved being in Blackpool with my friends from the cast and crew. It also had a bit of fairy dust on it, that shoot. We needed a gust of wind so that Roy would lose his schedule for the trip, so a gust of wind came and blew his piece of paper away. Then when it was supposed to be a beautiful and still night, it was. That's my all-time favourite."



Coronation Street airs Hayley's final episodes tonight (January 20) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------


## GloriaW

> I think most of them are chosen like that. Anyway it's her last day on screen on Monday . I know people are divided about her but I'm sure it will be good on Monday.


Which is why soap acting tends towards mediocrity in general. With some notable exceptions on EE; Jake Wood, Joy Joyner and Lacey Turner in recent years.

----------


## GloriaW

> I think most of them are chosen like that. Anyway it's her last day on screen on Monday . I know people are divided about her but I'm sure it will be good on Monday.


Which is why soap acting tends towards mediocrity in general. With some notable exceptions on EE; Jake Wood, Joy Joyner and Lacey Turner in recent years.

----------


## swmc66

I am trying to think of really brilliant corrie actors. It's normally the ones who play serial killers that come to mind

----------


## GloriaW

> I am trying to think of really brilliant corrie actors. It's normally the ones who play serial killers that come to mind


I only started watching Corrie 9 years ago, but I understand that from the start Violet Carson (Ena Sharples) was noteworthy, and certainly in terms of believability in their roles I would say John Savident (Fred Elliot), Daivd Neilson (Roy Cropper) Malcolm Hebden (Norris) all work for me. I'm sure there are more someone can offer. I also always thought that Kate Ford has been an effective villianess as Tracy Barlow as well.

----------


## GloriaW

> I am trying to think of really brilliant corrie actors. It's normally the ones who play serial killers that come to mind


I only started watching Corrie 9 years ago, but I understand that from the start Violet Carson (Ena Sharples) was noteworthy, and certainly in terms of believability in their roles I would say John Savident (Fred Elliot), Daivd Neilson (Roy Cropper) Malcolm Hebden (Norris) all work for me. I'm sure there are more someone can offer. I also always thought that Kate Ford has been an effective villianess as Tracy Barlow as well.

----------


## Perdita

I agree with all your choices and would add Patti Clare (Mary) but totally disagree with your opinion of Kate Ford ... can't act her way out of a paper bag and is a rubbish villain but that is more due to poor writing, I suppose

----------

alan45 (20-01-2014), Dazzle (21-01-2014), parkerman (20-01-2014)

----------


## alan45

> I only started watching Corrie 9 years ago, but I understand that from the start Violet Carson (Ena Sharples) was noteworthy, and certainly in terms of believability in their roles I would say John Savident (Fred Elliot), Daivd Neilson (Roy Cropper) Malcolm Hebden (Norris) all work for me. I'm sure there are more someone can offer. I also always thought that Kate Ford has been an effective villianess as Tracy Barlow as well.



You thought that Julie Hesmondhaulgh was a poor actress!!!!! and go on to say that John Savident was good.  He was a panto character at best with his need to repeat everything. Don't get me wrong I enjoyed the character but he is not in the same league as Julie.  As for Kate Ford, I think Perdita sums her up well. She is a plank. In fact if theres anything in it the plank of wood has it.

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2014), parkerman (20-01-2014), Perdita (20-01-2014)

----------


## alan45

..

----------


## GloriaW

> I agree with all your choices and would add Patti Clare (Mary) but totally disagree with your opinion of Kate Ford ... can't act her way out of a paper bag and is a rubbish villain but that is more due to poor writing, I suppose


And I in turn disagree about Patti Clare, hardly a better actress then Kate Ford. Just fed more interesting and comedic lines. Ford is a believable villian and as I was saying, the ones I pointed out were believable in their roles. I wasn't referrring to their overall acting ability per se. She's played the Tracy character consistently to the point where I believe her onscreen selfishness and maniipulative cruetly. When she dispatched Charlie to that big soap opera in the sky (well i doubt he made it up there) it was a brilliant soap murder.

----------


## GloriaW

> I agree with all your choices and would add Patti Clare (Mary) but totally disagree with your opinion of Kate Ford ... can't act her way out of a paper bag and is a rubbish villain but that is more due to poor writing, I suppose


And I in turn disagree about Patti Clare, hardly a better actress then Kate Ford. Just fed more interesting and comedic lines. Ford is a believable villian and as I was saying, the ones I pointed out were believable in their roles. I wasn't referrring to their overall acting ability per se. She's played the Tracy character consistently to the point where I believe her onscreen selfishness and maniipulative cruetly. When she dispatched Charlie to that big soap opera in the sky (well i doubt he made it up there) it was a brilliant soap murder.

----------


## GloriaW

> You thought that Julie Hesmondhaulgh was a poor actress!!!!! and go on to say that John Savident was good.  He was a panto character at best with his need to repeat everything. Don't get me wrong I enjoyed the character but he is not in the same league as Julie.  As for Kate Ford, I think Perdita sums her up well. She is a plank. In fact if theres anything in it the plank of wood has it.


Reread what i said, you missed the main point. i was pointing out the characters that I found believable. His interpretation of the Fred character worked for me.  At least he was playing a character and not himself like Hesmondhaulgh.

----------


## GloriaW

> You thought that Julie Hesmondhaulgh was a poor actress!!!!! and go on to say that John Savident was good.  He was a panto character at best with his need to repeat everything. Don't get me wrong I enjoyed the character but he is not in the same league as Julie.  As for Kate Ford, I think Perdita sums her up well. She is a plank. In fact if theres anything in it the plank of wood has it.


Reread what i said, you missed the main point. i was pointing out the characters that I found believable. His interpretation of the Fred character worked for me.  At least he was playing a character and not himself like Hesmondhaulgh.

----------


## tammyy2j

From the current cast I think the actresses who play Leanne, Deirdre, Mary, Anna, Beth, Kylie, Gail, Sally and Audrey do a decent job in the acting stakes

----------


## alan45

> ............... At least he was playing a character and not himself like Hesmondhaulgh.


I didn't realise that Julie was a transexual in real life  :Ponder:

----------

parkerman (20-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I didn't realise that Julie was a transexual in real life


No, just a lousy actress. The same OTT mannerisms she exhibits in real life she brought to the character.

----------


## GloriaW

> I didn't realise that Julie was a transexual in real life


No, just a lousy actress. The same OTT mannerisms she exhibits in real life she brought to the character.

----------


## parkerman

I've just caught up with this. How anyone can think that a) Kate Ford is anything but an appalling actor and b) Tracy Barlow is a convincing villain is beyond me. They are both, in my opinion, hopeless and completely unbelievable.

----------

alan45 (20-01-2014), Dazzle (21-01-2014), lizann (20-01-2014), Perdita (20-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Not much of a fan of Tracy Barlow character or actress. What area of the north is Hayley meant to come from as it is not a manchester accent.

----------


## lizann

no need for anna and carla in the end scene should have just been hayley and roy 

so long hayley cropper rip

----------

Glen1 (20-01-2014), tammyy2j (21-01-2014)

----------


## lizann

no need for anna and carla in the end scene should have just been hayley and roy 

so long hayley cropper rip

----------


## swmc66

He needs them now to help. it was the two of them and that is what mattered at the end moments.

----------

Perdita (21-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jennie McAlpine has revealed more details of the fallout from Hayley Cropper's death.

Now that Hayley has ended her life, it's left to her loved ones to deal with the emotional repercussions as they miss out on precious days they could have shared with her.

McAlpine's character Fiz is particularly furious when she learns of the Croppers' recent secrecy, but she later tries to make Roy see sense when he considers skipping Hayley's funeral.

Here, Jennie chats about life after Hayley on Coronation Street.

How does Fiz cope in the aftermath of Hayley's death?
"She's absolutely devastated. Even though they've expected it and they've known for some time that she was going to die, it's a shock to Fiz. The audience knew that Hayley was going to end her life but Fiz didn't. She knew Hayley didn't have long left, but she didn't realise it was going to be that soon."

Does Fiz feel that the end was rather sudden and unexpected? 
"Yes she does, as she'd seen Hayley only that day. It's strange - she'd seen her alive that day and then suddenly she isn't there anymore. She's shocked, but once the shock has gone and she's had time to think, she starts to realise that Hayley could have been saying her last goodbyes that day and therefore knew she was going to die that night."

Does Fiz suspect anything suspicious about Hayley's death?
"Fiz walks in and finds Anna and Roy obviously talking about Hayley, but they go quiet and it's obvious they don't want her to hear what they are saying. She thinks this is strange and then throughout the day nothing seems to add up. Fiz thinks it's odd - she thinks the way Roy is behaving is odd, and she thinks there was something odd about the way Hayley was acting in the run-up to her death." 

Fizz overhears Roy and Anna talking about Hayley's passing.
Â© ITV
Fizz overhears Roy and Anna talking about Hayley

Does Carla's reaction increase these suspicions?
"Fiz tells Carla that she thinks Hayley was saying her goodbyes, but Carla tells her not to think about it. I think Carla knows at that point that Fiz is on to something and because of Carla's cagey reaction, Fiz goes to Roy and asks him. I don't think at that point Fiz thinks Hayley ended her life, but she does think something just doesn't add up."

What are Fiz's feelings when Roy tells her the truth? 
"She's really angry. She's quite selfish in the way she reacts and the way she behaves. It's very distressing for Roy because she gets very angry with him and it's very unusual for them to argue. Roy asks her what she would have done differently and she tells him she would have been able to stop her. She really takes it out on Roy but I think she's angry with Hayley at that point." 

Is Fiz jealous of Anna and Carla because they knew and she didn't?
"She feels embarrassed that Anna and Carla knew. Fiz feels she was closer to Hayley and therefore should have known, but the situation isn't how Fiz imagines it in her head. Anna found out accidentally and so did Carla. She feels stupid and angry and because Hayley isn't here anymore, Roy gets the backlash. She's grieving."

Roy tells Fiz the truth about Hayley's death
Â© ITV
Roy tells Fiz the truth about Hayley's death

Does Fiz disapprove of what Hayley did? 
"At the time I think she does. It's such a sensitive issue to tackle and Fiz puts across the other side of the argument. Anna and Carla are very much for Hayley's decision but Fiz doesn't think it was Hayley's decision to make." 

Does she later understand why Hayley chose to do this?
"I think Fiz realises that something like that was a choice that only Hayley could make. It was the right thing for Hayley and for that situation."

Will Fiz come to realise that Roy needs her support?
"The promise that she made to Hayley to look after Roy is at the back of Fiz's mind. She will look after him, but close families do fall out and they're not going to agree with everything. Roy is full of regret too, and the last thing he needs is Fiz having a go at him. He didn't want Hayley to go through with it and he starts to feel angry afterwards."

Does Fiz confide in Tyrone?
"She doesn't tell Tyrone until the day of the funeral and it's only because she has to because Roy is thinking of boycotting the service. Tyrone is incredibly understanding and tells her it must have been a really difficult choice for Hayley. He makes Fiz see sense."

What was it like to film the funeral scenes?
"Roy's emotions at that point are really complex. The whole funeral is about Roy pretending that Hayley was all these nice things, when inside Roy is angry with Hayley. He's a very honest and straightforward man and he doesn't think it's just or fair to let everyone grieve for Hayley and not tell them about what she'd done. 

"Fiz, Anna and Carla all stay by Roy's side because they are terrified he's going to say something. She thinks he would regret it if he did."

The community pay it's respects to Hayley.
Â© ITV
The community pay it's respects to Hayley.

How are things between Tyrone and Fiz now they're living together?
"Tyrone has been a real comfort for Fiz. They have the kids and they are both going to fulfil their promise to Hayley to look after Roy. They'll take him on outings and make sure Roy is involved with the kids. Tyrone has been a real support for her."

How much are you missing working with Julie now she's left?
"We are really missing her. I'm going to go and see her in her new show at the Royal Exchange in Manchester, which I'm really excited about. We will definitely stay in touch."

----------


## GloriaW

> I've just caught up with this. How anyone can think that a) Kate Ford is anything but an appalling actor and b) Tracy Barlow is a convincing villain is beyond me. They are both, in my opinion, hopeless and completely unbelievable.


You're welcome to your opinion which is beyond me also. And again, if you read my original post I wasn't hailing her acting skills or the others I pointed out, I was saying I felt they were effective character interpretations. Hardly any of these soap actors give nuanced or shaded performances due to their limitations and that of the scripts and shooting schedules. However, for me, some of them succeed sufficiently in terms of making their characters entertaining and/or believable.

----------


## swmc66

Poor Roy I am sure if someone takes a lethal drink they have convulsions or something. Must have been hard.

----------


## GloriaW

> Poor Roy I am sure if someone takes a lethal drink they have convulsions or something. Must have been hard.


I felt they made it all look too easy in a way which is not a good message to send. Hopefully the aftermath will help get across the price paid for the survivors of a suicide. Had a famiily member take their own live in dissimilar circumstances with the feeling that it would make things easeir for the famiily without them. It had the opposite effect.

----------


## GloriaW

> Poor Roy I am sure if someone takes a lethal drink they have convulsions or something. Must have been hard.


I felt they made it all look too easy in a way which is not a good message to send. Hopefully the aftermath will help get across the price paid for the survivors of a suicide. Had a famiily member take their own live in dissimilar circumstances with the feeling that it would make things easeir for the famiily without them. It had the opposite effect.

----------


## swmc66

Newspapers saying that they thought it was going to be an assisted suicide and feel let down by corrie

----------


## Perdita

They always made it clear that it was to be Hayley's decision and she was going to do it while she was able to do so unaided - although the debate about whether assisted suicide should be made legal or not got brought to the forefront again with this storyline

----------

alan45 (21-01-2014), parkerman (21-01-2014), tammyy2j (21-01-2014)

----------


## mariba

> At the risk of sounding boring, and I'm not a frequent poster, so many people may not know, I was diagnosed with Breast Cancer last year. Consequently, now, if I hear the word cancer I don't ignore it, whereas previously I'd gloss over it. I've said that only to explain that my views may be biased. On BBC Breakfast News yesterday there was an interview with a pancreatic cancer doctor and one of the Coronation Street producers. They showed a clip from Friday night's episodes, and even the presenters looked moved by it. The doctor said that in reality very few terminally ill patients choose to end their own lives, it's people who are mentally ill who are more likely to commit suicide. I do not watch Eastenders [only financial bribery would make me watch it], so can't comment on how they handling the Breast Cancer story line. I dip in and out of Emmerdale, to me they almost seem to have forgotten that Brenda was diagnosed with cancer. I accept it's difficult for soaps to portray cancer story lines. It's an emotive subject. Until I was diagnosed I had no idea there are 5 grades and stages of breast cancer. The medical definition of my breast cancer takes up 3 lines of text in all my letters from the hospital. All I know is, for wont of a better word, I've enjoyed the story line. If it's raised the profile of pancreatic cancer, that's a good thing in my view.


I think Emmerdale did well previously few years ago when Sam's wife&Samson's mother Alice was diagnosed&died from cancer..it was so moving..I must say even more so than Hayley's.

----------

Perdita (21-01-2014)

----------


## mariba

> Newspapers saying that they thought it was going to be an assisted suicide and feel let down by corrie


That's stupid. It never was meant to be assisted in that sense- Hayley always wanted to do it herself and not allow Roy to even touch any medicines she was going to use. The only way Roy DID assist her, was that he watched her die and didn't call for help-I suppose one can argue that that was assisting as well.
I'm totally pro right to die - I think humans have to have the right to end their own life with terminal illness such as cancer, if they so wish. If animal is not put down when it's suffering, it's called cruelty so why to let humans suffer?

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2014)

----------


## mariba

> Newspapers saying that they thought it was going to be an assisted suicide and feel let down by corrie


That's stupid. It never was meant to be assisted in that sense- Hayley always wanted to do it herself and not allow Roy to even touch any medicines she was going to use. The only way Roy DID assist her, was that he watched her die and didn't call for help-I suppose one can argue that that was assisting as well.
I'm totally pro right to die - I think humans have to have the right to end their own life with terminal illness such as cancer, if they so wish. If animal is not put down when it's suffering, it's called cruelty so why to let humans suffer?

----------

alan45 (21-01-2014), Perdita (21-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Tributes from Coronation Street stars have been pouring in after the death of much-loved character Hayley Cropper.

Viewers last night (January 20) saw Hayley taking a lethal cocktail of drugs to end her own life after being diagnosed with terminal pancreatic cancer.

Stars of the soap have been tweeting their response to the controversial storyline, and sharing their memories and favourite scenes of Hayley.

Julie Hesmondhalgh has played the transgender character for the last 15 years. 

Katherine Kelly, who played Becky McDonald in the show, said: "Hi Julie! Bye Julie, where are you going? I don't know what to say really apart from I understand why you're going. I get it, of course I do but wow there's going to be a big, big hole in that show. I won't say I'm going to miss you as I see you loads as it is. 

"My favourite scene was probably Becky's pink wedding and I remember we were sat and Hayley was painting Becky's nails and I remember the scene thinking 'This scene isn't about Becky, this scene is about Hayley'."

----------


## swmc66

I have never understood people putting animals down either. My friends mum who died of cancer in a hospice had her pain managed very well when she was dying. So she died relatively peacefully i am sure Hayley's way of dying was less peaceful. They did not show the horrible side of it which they should have as other people will think it is an easy option.
I think she should not have put Roy through any of it. She should have quietly got on with it herself.

----------


## swmc66

I have never understood people putting animals down either. My friends mum who died of cancer in a hospice had her pain managed very well when she was dying. So she died relatively peacefully i am sure Hayley's way of dying was less peaceful. They did not show the horrible side of it which they should have as other people will think it is an easy option.
I think she should not have put Roy through any of it. She should have quietly got on with it herself.

----------


## sarah c

> I have never understood people putting animals down either. .


why??!!

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> My friends mum who died of cancer in a hospice had her pain managed very well when she was dying. So she died relatively peacefully .


forgive my health service intervention here....my Mum died of cancer in a hospice, and she was heavily sedated to relieve the pain - to the point she was unconcious, and on a friday the dr asked us if they could increase the sedation over the weekend to 'make her more comfortable' but warned us that over the weekend staff levels were lower and she would be more deeply unconcious - that was the Dr asking us if we wanted her to stop suffering and the increased sedation supressed her breathing so she was literally 'put to sleep' - she died on the Sunday.

so pain management for terminal patients, is a slow version of putting an animal to sleep in minutesv - sorry to be harsh

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2014), mariba (21-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> I have never understood people putting animals down either.


Do you rather see them suffer before they  eventually die?

----------


## Perdita

> I have never understood people putting animals down either.


Do you rather see them suffer before they  eventually die?

----------


## Perdita

> My friends mum who died of cancer in a hospice had her pain managed very well when she was dying. So she died relatively peacefully i am sure Hayley's way of dying was less peaceful. *They did not show the horrible side of it which they should have as other people will think it is an easy option.*
> I think she should not have put Roy through any of it. She should have quietly got on with it herself.


I have a good imagination and they did show Hayley struggling to drink the concoction and pushing Roy away when he wanted to take the glass away ... no need to see all the gory details after she managed to drink all.
I certainly would never think that this is an easy option for anyone

----------


## Perdita

> My friends mum who died of cancer in a hospice had her pain managed very well when she was dying. So she died relatively peacefully i am sure Hayley's way of dying was less peaceful. *They did not show the horrible side of it which they should have as other people will think it is an easy option.*
> I think she should not have put Roy through any of it. She should have quietly got on with it herself.


I have a good imagination and they did show Hayley struggling to drink the concoction and pushing Roy away when he wanted to take the glass away ... no need to see all the gory details after she managed to drink all.
I certainly would never think that this is an easy option for anyone

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2014), parkerman (25-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Just because your sick should not mean that people have a right to kill you. If dogs had voices I am sure they would say don't do it.  If we used the same rule for humans a lot of us would not be around.

----------


## sarah c

> Just because your sick should not mean that people have a right to kill you. If dogs had voices I am sure they would say don't do it.  If we used the same rule for humans a lot of us would not be around.


I would rather be put to sleep than suffer the pain of cancer?

it is a disease that eats you up from inside. Its not like taking a painkiller for a headache - the ache goes and you are fine - to relieve the pain of you disintergrating you need heavy duty pain killers that make you drowsy and out of it - so you are not in pain as you waste away - ask any dog if that is what they'd like, or to sleep at peace and I think they'd be with me?

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I just pray that god takes me before I can't do things for myself e.g go to the toilet and bath myself but I would never kill myself or support anyone else to die human or animal. I think this putting animals down is a very old practice that was done because of costs and practicalities.

----------


## sarah c

> I just pray that god takes me before I can't do things for myself e.g go to the toilet and bath myself but I would never kill myself or support anyone else to die human or animal. I think this putting animals down is a very old practice that was done because of costs and practicalities.


so if you saw an animal suffering that could not be cured, you would let it continue to suffer?

and what do you think palliative care is if not slowly and carefully making a person that is beyond cure/help to drift off to sleep without pain (i.e being put to sleep)?

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2014), mariba (21-01-2014), parkerman (25-01-2014)

----------


## sarah c

my other half is disabled physically, and has already written a living will in case their condition deterioates beyond a certain point?

----------


## swmc66

My friend buried her 11 year old daughter this New Year's Day she had series conditions that led to her death and her being in and our of hospital for years. She wanted to live as long as possible and so did we. She was in terrible pain but wanted to live. She kept talking about all the things she would do once she got out of hospital after her heart surgery including decorating her new room in their new house. She never got to see the new house as they just got it two weeks before she died. 
I watched a programme where a man could only move his eyes and he desperately wanted to live when everyone around him were thinking that he would want the machine switched off. It was an amazing nurse who actually managed to get his viewpoint by getting him to answer questions moving his eye left and right.  He communicated he wanted to live.

----------


## swmc66

My friend buried her 11 year old daughter this New Year's Day she had series conditions that led to her death and her being in and our of hospital for years. She wanted to live as long as possible and so did we. She was in terrible pain but wanted to live. She kept talking about all the things she would do once she got out of hospital after her heart surgery including decorating her new room in their new house. She never got to see the new house as they just got it two weeks before she died. 
I watched a programme where a man could only move his eyes and he desperately wanted to live when everyone around him were thinking that he would want the machine switched off. It was an amazing nurse who actually managed to get his viewpoint by getting him to answer questions moving his eye left and right.  He communicated he wanted to live.

----------


## mariba

> why??!!


Yes, I would like to have answer too. WHY wouldn't you put down a suffering animal??? I surely hope you don't own any!

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2014), sarah c (21-01-2014)

----------


## mariba

> Just because your sick should not mean that people have a right to kill you. If dogs had voices I am sure they would say don't do it.  If we used the same rule for humans a lot of us would not be around.


Are you serious??! As I already said, I really hope you don't own any animals. And I do hope that you won't be diagnosed with terminal illness yourself-you might think differently then.

----------


## sarah c

> My friend buried her 11 year old daughter this New Year's Day she had series conditions that led to her death and her being in and our of hospital for years. She wanted to live as long as possible and so did we. She was in terrible pain but wanted to live. She kept talking about all the things she would do once she got out of hospital after her heart surgery including decorating her new room in their new house. She never got to see the new house as they just got it two weeks before she died. 
> I watched a programme where a man could only move his eyes and he desperately wanted to live when everyone around him were thinking that he would want the machine switched off. It was an amazing nurse who actually managed to get his viewpoint by getting him to answer questions moving his eye left and right.  He communicated he wanted to live.


Ok, but if either of those people had said the opposite, that they wanted to die because they had taken enough, would you have ignored their wishes?

And if you'd ignored them, why? Who made you god if they were decided?

----------


## sarah c

Everyone should have the right to make that one decision over their life if they are suffering illness and pain

----------

Glen1 (21-01-2014), mariba (22-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I have had pets and none have been put down.

----------


## sarah c

> I have had pets and none have been put down.


So you'd keep them alive regardless.?

Animals hide pain to prevent them showing their weaknesses, so as a responsible pet owner you have to know when to make harsh decisions

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2014), GloriaW (21-01-2014), mariba (22-01-2014)

----------


## sarah c

I'd advocate having myself put to sleep.

Not right now but under certain conditions!!

And that is why my other half has a living will in place

----------


## swmc66

So you want a society of fit healthy humans and animals?

----------


## Perdita

> I have had pets and none have been put down.


I hope they all died of old age in their sleep and did not suffer any pain from any illnesses or injuries they might have had

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2014), GloriaW (21-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> I have had pets and none have been put down.


I hope they all died of old age in their sleep and did not suffer any pain from any illnesses or injuries they might have had

----------


## sarah c

> So you want a society of fit healthy humans and animals?


No but I want a world devoid of unnecessary suffering and of free choice

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2014), Glen1 (21-01-2014), mariba (22-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I don't understand why you think it's cruel to let an animal live if it's ill. All you have to do is give them love and care and medical support during that time like you would a person. Obviously it is of great cost and time when you take this option which I would take each time.

----------


## GloriaW

> forgive my health service intervention here....my Mum died of cancer in a hospice, and she was heavily sedated to relieve the pain - to the point she was unconcious, and on a friday the dr asked us if they could increase the sedation over the weekend to 'make her more comfortable' but warned us that over the weekend staff levels were lower and she would be more deeply unconcious - that was the Dr asking us if we wanted her to stop suffering and the increased sedation supressed her breathing so she was literally 'put to sleep' - she died on the Sunday.
> 
> so pain management for terminal patients, is a slow version of putting an animal to sleep in minutesv - sorry to be harsh


I always recall having to have my dog put down who was suffering and dying, yet having to watch my motherr die inch by inch with one of the most painful forms of cancer; bone cancer. Brings to mind that film title, "they shoot horses don't they?"

----------

sarah c (21-01-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> I don't understand why you think it's cruel to let an animal live if it's ill. All you have to do is give them love and care and medical support during that time like you would a person. Obviously it is of great cost and time when you take this option which I would take each time.


As regards pets .quality of life has been the deciding factor in our dogs needing to be put to sleep. In every case our dogs were off their legs hardly able to get up ,we could tell by the way they looked at us what  needed to be done. For all 
of them the vet was asked about options . costs and time didn't enter into it, having them put to sleep was the only way to relieve their suffering . Imo. where a person is suffering from a terminal illness they should have the right to decide 
their time of passing and be given support to fulfil that wish without having to travel to Geneva one a one way ticket.

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2014), parkerman (25-01-2014), sarah c (21-01-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> I don't understand why you think it's cruel to let an animal live if it's ill. All you have to do is give them love and care and medical support during that time like you would a person. Obviously it is of great cost and time when you take this option which I would take each time.


As regards pets .quality of life has been the deciding factor in our dogs needing to be put to sleep. In every case our dogs were off their legs hardly able to get up ,we could tell by the way they looked at us what  needed to be done. For all 
of them the vet was asked about options . costs and time didn't enter into it, having them put to sleep was the only way to relieve their suffering . Imo. where a person is suffering from a terminal illness they should have the right to decide 
their time of passing and be given support to fulfil that wish without having to travel to Geneva on a one way ticket.

----------

GloriaW (21-01-2014)

----------


## alan45

I watched my sister die from ovarian cancer and would not wish it upon my worst enemy. Yes she was connected to a syringe driver but she was still in pain. We knew there was no hop or cure for her and prayed that she would be taken quickly. This was not for our benefit but for hers. I believe in persons having a right to die with dignity and provided they have the mental capacity to make the decision it should be a right. 

As for the poster who said that sick animals should not be put down I'm glad he/she does not look after any animal belonging to me. I am an animal lover and would not want to see any animal suffer needles pain. I had my last dog put down because he had no quality of life any more and even though it almost killed my wife and I we are both glad we made the decision.

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2014), GloriaW (21-01-2014), mariba (22-01-2014), parkerman (25-01-2014), sarah c (21-01-2014)

----------


## alan45

I watched my sister die from ovarian cancer and would not wish it upon my worst enemy. Yes she was connected to a syringe driver but she was still in pain. We knew there was no hop or cure for her and prayed that she would be taken quickly. This was not for our benefit but for hers. I believe in persons having a right to die with dignity and provided they have the mental capacity to make the decision it should be a right. 

As for the poster who said that sick animals should not be put down I'm glad he/she does not look after any animal belonging to me. I am an animal lover and would not want to see any animal suffer needles pain. I had my last dog put down because he had no quality of life any more and even though it almost killed my wife and I we are both glad we made the decision.

----------

GloriaW (21-01-2014), Perdita (21-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I have a good imagination and they did show Hayley struggling to drink the concoction and pushing Roy away when he wanted to take the glass away ... no need to see all the gory details after she managed to drink all.
> I certainly would never think that this is an easy option for anyone


UK soaps never show any gory details anyway so no surprise there. What I do not like is that they showed it as a viable option. Hoping they show the full aftrermath of what a suicide can result in. And don't get me wrong, I have had it in my own family but for different reasons, not a terminal illness. The point is many times those left behind after a suicide suffer their own torments of hell. 

In the case of a drawn out terminal illness it certainly makes more sense. Been there also with my own mother and death would have been a mercy but we can thank today's technology for the types of prolonged agonizing deaths we often encounter. In previous eras people didn't have to linger so long and suffer.

----------


## GloriaW

> So you'd keep them alive regardless.?
> 
> Animals hide pain to prevent them showing their weaknesses, so as a responsible pet owner you have to know when to make harsh decisions


I've always deplored pet owners who just can't release their pets from their suffering because it's too painful for THEM to make the decision. I was able to do it for my dog but had to watch my mother suffer worse then they'd allow an animal to.

----------

sarah c (21-01-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> No but I want a world devoid of unnecessary suffering and of free choice


Thank you for summing up my feelings so well, Sarah.  I've had several beloved animals put down when they were terminally ill and suffering.  It was a very hard decision, and one I only made for their benefit.  No, animals can't decide, but we, as their loving owners, have to decide for them.  Suffering terribly is hell on earth.

----------

Perdita (21-01-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I don't understand why you think it's cruel to let an animal live if it's ill. All you have to do is give them love and care and medical support during that time like you would a person. Obviously it is of great cost and time when you take this option which I would take each time.


I totally agree with you, and it's nice to find someone who feels like this.  :Smile:  

I'm not sure I could cope with killing, and I feel that animals cope with pain much better than people.  When they've had enough they simply die on their own.  It's good if they can do this in their home with a loved one(s).

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm not sure I could cope with killing, and I feel that animals cope with pain much better than people.  When they've had enough they simply die on their own.  It's good if they can do this in their home with a loved one(s).


When I've put my animals down, it hasn't been about what* I* want or can cope with, it's been about ending their suffering.  Pain is pain and we all have the same nervous systems.  I really pity the animals of people who won't put them to sleep when they're dying in agony  :Sad:

----------

mariba (22-01-2014), Perdita (21-01-2014), sarah c (21-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Thank you for summing up my feelings so well, Sarah.  I've had several beloved animals put down when they were terminally ill and suffering.  It was a very hard decision, and one I only made for their benefit.  No, animals can't decide, but we, as their loving owners, have to decide for them.  Suffering terribly is hell on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also suffered the suicide of a loved one (due to mental illness) and it's tormented me for 20 years.  I still support their right to take their own life if quality of life is insupportable to them and medicine can't help.


I understand Daz. Each case is different. Certainly with animals the water isn't as muddy. For those that are terminal and face a prolonged agonizing death it makes the most sense. If someone is mentally unstable then it's hardly a rational choice on their part. In my family it was a young alcoholic who mistakenly felt all the trouble he was causing his loved ones would stop if he was gone. Not so and he left them with guilt (suicide almost always leaves that legacy), depression and mental anguish. I would support euthanasia when quality of life is gone though, so we're on the same page there.

----------


## GloriaW

> Thank you for summing up my feelings so well, Sarah.  I've had several beloved animals put down when they were terminally ill and suffering.  It was a very hard decision, and one I only made for their benefit.  No, animals can't decide, but we, as their loving owners, have to decide for them.  Suffering terribly is hell on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also suffered the suicide of a loved one (due to mental illness) and it's tormented me for 20 years.  I still support their right to take their own life if quality of life is insupportable to them and medicine can't help.


I understand Daz. Each case is different. Certainly with animals the water isn't as muddy. For those that are terminal and face a prolonged agonizing death it makes the most sense. If someone is mentally unstable then it's hardly a rational choice on their part. In my family it was a young alcoholic who mistakenly felt all the trouble he was causing his loved ones would stop if he was gone. Not so and he left them with guilt (suicide almost always leaves that legacy), depression and mental anguish. I would support euthanasia when quality of life is gone though, so we're on the same page there.

----------


## Dazzle

> In my family it was a young alcoholic who mistakenly felt all the trouble he was causing his loved ones would stop if he was gone.


Very, very sad, Gloria  :Sad:

----------


## sarah c

> I don't understand why you think it's cruel to let an animal live if it's ill. All you have to do is give them love and care and medical support during that time like you would a person. Obviously it is of great cost and time when you take this option which I would take each time.


you are missing the distinction between ill and terminal.

If someone, human or animal is ill, I would advocate all treatment available to help them recover or have a good quality of life

but if someone is terminal and suffering with no hope of any treatment other than relief then the choice to end their suffering should be an option

----------

GloriaW (21-01-2014), parkerman (25-01-2014), Perdita (21-01-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> I totally agree with you, and it's nice to find someone who feels like this.  
> 
> I'm not sure I could cope with killing, and I feel that animals cope with pain much better than people.  When they've had enough they simply die on their own.  It's good if they can do this in their home with a loved one(s).


I made the decision to put my cat to sleep when his liver cancer progressed to start eating his muscles an insides. I had treated him with medication for 18 months prior to that and his quality of life was good...until I had to watch he cancer literally eat him from inside

so I should have waited for him to 'simply die on his own'?


amazing...

----------

alan45 (21-01-2014), Dazzle (21-01-2014), inkyskin (24-01-2014), mariba (22-01-2014), parkerman (25-01-2014), Perdita (21-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> you are missing the distinction between ill and terminal.
> 
> If someone, human or animal is ill, I would advocate all treatment available to help them recover or have a good quality of life
> 
> but if someone is terminal and suffering with no hope of any treatment other than relief then the choice to end their suffering should be an option


So agree! That is a very important distinction.

----------


## GloriaW

> you are missing the distinction between ill and terminal.
> 
> If someone, human or animal is ill, I would advocate all treatment available to help them recover or have a good quality of life
> 
> but if someone is terminal and suffering with no hope of any treatment other than relief then the choice to end their suffering should be an option


So agree! That is a very important distinction.

----------


## alan45

In my previous careers I dealt with dozens of suicides and although very few people know what goes through the mind of someone who commits suicide I know from experience the devastation they leave behind. They leave behind families who feel guilty that they did not do more or guilty because they feel guilty for something they perceive they did to drive the person to suicide. 

That said when someone like 'Hayley' decides along with their partner to die with dignity then the circumstances are entirely different.

----------


## alan45

In my previous careers I dealt with dozens of suicides and although very few people know what goes through the mind of someone who commits suicide I know from experience the devastation they leave behind. They leave behind families who feel guilty that they did not do more or guilty because they feel guilty for something they perceive they did to drive the person to suicide. 

That said when someone like 'Hayley' decides along with their partner to die with dignity then the circumstances are entirely different.

----------


## GloriaW

> So you want a society of fit healthy humans and animals?


How about a society in which living things don't suffer unnecessarily if there is no chance of survival?

----------


## GloriaW

> In my previous careers I dealt with dozens of suicides and although very few people know what goes through the mind of someone who commits suicide I know from experience the devastation they leave behind. They leave behind families who feel guilty that they did not do more or guilty because they feel guilty for something they perceive they did to drive the person to suicide. 
> 
> That said when someone like 'Hayley' decides along with their partner to die with dignity then the circumstances are entirely different.


You're dead on about the guilt factor. It's nearly always present in suicides. The survivors feel they should or could have done something to have prevented it. And I totally agree with you about the distinction concerning a terminal individual.

----------

alan45 (21-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> In my previous careers I dealt with dozens of suicides and although very few people know what goes through the mind of someone who commits suicide I know from experience the devastation they leave behind. They leave behind families who feel guilty that they did not do more or guilty because they feel guilty for something they perceive they did to drive the person to suicide. 
> 
> That said when someone like 'Hayley' decides along with their partner to die with dignity then the circumstances are entirely different.


You're dead on about the guilt factor. It's nearly always present in suicides. The survivors feel they should or could have done something to have prevented it. And I totally agree with you about the distinction concerning a terminal individual.

----------


## GloriaW

> When I've put my animals down, it hasn't been about what* I* want or can cope with, it's been about ending their suffering.  Pain is pain and we all have the same nervous systems.  I really pity the animals of people who won't put them to sleep when they're dying in agony


I couldn't stand by and not help my pet who was suffering. That would have been worse then anything. Too often it's pet owners who haven't the courage to take the step and instead will let the animal linger on suffering. That's not compassion, that's selfish irresponsibility to me.

----------

mariba (22-01-2014), sarah c (21-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Just because your sick should not mean that people have a right to kill you. If dogs had voices I am sure they would say don't do it.  If we used the same rule for humans a lot of us would not be around.


The question for you is, should the person who is suffering have the right? You are talking about rights here, what about the right to make that decision by the person who is suffering?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I made the decision to put my cat to sleep when his liver cancer progressed to start eating his muscles an insides. I had treated him with medication for 18 months prior to that and his quality of life was good...until I had to watch he cancer literally eat him from inside
> 
> so I should have waited for him to 'simply die on his own'?
> 
> 
> amazing...


Probably, yes.  Animals can't tell us how they feel, humans can.  Why take the word of a vet who doesn't know the animal though?  If you have a bond with an animal you would know what they want.

----------

swmc66 (21-01-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> When I've put my animals down, it hasn't been about what* I* want or can cope with, it's been about ending their suffering.  Pain is pain and we all have the same nervous systems.  I really pity the animals of people who won't put them to sleep when they're dying in agony


It hasn't been about *I* with me either.  What I'm trying to say is I couldn't cope with doing something that my pet doesn't want.  Society has made most pet carers believe that euthanasia is ok.  I just don't believe it!  Much money is made out of it too.  Once the power is given to euthanase, it tends to be overused.

----------

swmc66 (21-01-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> It hasn't been about *I* with me either.  What I'm trying to say is I couldn't cope with doing something that my pet doesn't want.  *Society has made most pet carers believe that euthanasia is ok*.  I just don't believe it!  Much money is made out of it too.  Once the power is given to euthanase, it tends to be overused.


I'm quite capable of making my own decisions, thank you!!!!  :Angry: 

I'm not one to follow like a sheep just because others think something's ok.

----------

alan45 (21-01-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I'm quite capable of making my own decisions, thank you!!!! 
> 
> I've said above that I supported my father's decision to commit suicide even though it has badly affected my life (edited to make clear that I didn't know beforehand).  I'm not one to follow like a sheep just because others think something's ok.
> 
> I've been a vegetarian since I was 7 (over 30 years) when it wasn't fashionable and caused me a great deal of trouble to stick to.  I make my own decisions, especially about the people and animals I care about!!!


I never said you couldn't make your own decisions.  Sorry.  In my experience, people I've heard talking at the vets seem to see no alternative, and think the vets know best.  So sad.

----------

swmc66 (21-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Most owners of animals will want to take care of their pets until the animal is in obvious pain, discomfort, too sick and suffering to carry on living. While some animals will go away to die, usually when they have become old, however, like humans, animals don't just decide to die, vital body organs need to shut down first which, as in humans, can take  a long time, but we don't put an animal on a morphine drip to keep it alive until death eventually occurs.  Any respectable vet will also not put an animal to sleep unless it is really necessary for the animal to be out of pain.

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2014), Glen1 (22-01-2014), parkerman (25-01-2014), sarah c (21-01-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I never said you couldn't make your own decisions.  Sorry.  In my experience, people I've heard talking at the vets seem to see no alternative, and think the vets know best.  So sad.


That's exactly what you implied by stating "Society has made most pet carers believe that euthanasia is ok", as if the pet owner's themselves just go along with whatever society and/or vets dictate without making their own decisions.

I've had enough of your stupidity now and will be putting you on my "ignore list" (I hope that's possible on this forum as I've never had to do it before).  I can't bear to read any more of your ignorant views  :Angry: 

Edited: done!

----------

sarah c (21-01-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> Probably, yes.  Animals can't tell us how they feel, humans can.  Why take the word of a vet who doesn't know the animal though?  If you have a bond with an animal you would know what they want.


And I'd known him for 16 years and his look said 'enough make it stop....'

----------

Glen1 (22-01-2014), inkyskin (24-01-2014)

----------


## sarah c

....

----------


## sarah c

> I never said you couldn't make your own decisions.  Sorry.  In my experience, people I've heard talking at the vets seem to see no alternative, and think the vets know best.  So sad.


I don't know who you've heard talking at the vets, but I'm a pet owner with more than a quarter of a century of working with cancer patients, so when a dr or vet says something, I can tell if they're not giving the full picture

----------


## sarah c

...

----------


## swmc66

I think we should stop this conversation now as it is obviously upsetting people. This thread was about Hayley and somewhere it has been overtaken by another issue. We all have our opinions and whatever side of the viewpoint they are valid to that person. We are not saying you do not love and care for your pets. It's obvious you all do.

----------

inkyskin (24-01-2014), Ruffed_lemur (22-01-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think we should stop this conversation now as it is obviously upsetting people. This thread was about Hayley and somewhere it has been overtaken by another issue.


The "somewhere" this thread has been overtaken by another issue was with your comment "I have never understood people putting animals down either" on page 21 of this thread...

----------

parkerman (25-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I thought I might of done. Anyway let's end it and talk about the show that's what this forum is about.

----------


## alan45

Vets are experienced professionals and IMHO they will not just put down a healthy dog without good reason. In my experience they spent a lot of time discussing the possible treatments, likely outcomes and yes the costs too, To say that vets use euthanasia as some sort of money making scheme is plain ludicrous. With the demise of the poor sick animal then thats another income stream gone and besides by recommending more treatment instead of euthanasia he could rake in more money by pointlessly prolonging the animals life.

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2014), Glen1 (22-01-2014), Perdita (22-01-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> And I'd known him for 16 years and his look said 'enough make it stop....'


So that's ok then.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I thought I might of done. Anyway let's end it and talk about the show that's what this forum is about.


True.  The main thing that annoys me with Hayley wanting to end her life is it's not even about the pain, it's because she doesn't want to be seen as Harold.  It may not have happened!

----------


## GloriaW

> It hasn't been about *I* with me either.  What I'm trying to say is I couldn't cope with doing something that my pet doesn't want.  Society has made most pet carers believe that euthanasia is ok.  I just don't believe it!  Much money is made out of it too.  Once the power is given to euthanase, it tends to be overused.


It's pretty obvious when an animal is suffering and a correct diagnosis as to what to expect in terms of their survival is available with the present state of veterinary medicine. More accurate is the scenario of a pet owner having the courage to face reality and take the action which would help end their pets suffering.

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2014), sarah c (27-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Probably, yes.  Animals can't tell us how they feel, humans can.  Why take the word of a vet who doesn't know the animal though?  If you have a bond with an animal you would know what they want.


That brings new depth of meaning to the word rationalization. If you can't tell when an animal is suffering then I think there may be a bigger problem here. And if you can't accept the medical evidence then all reason has gone out the window.

----------

sarah c (27-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Probably, yes.  Animals can't tell us how they feel, humans can.  *Why take the word of a vet who doesn't know the animal though*?  If you have a bond with an animal you would know what they want.


Your pet should have been seen by a vet on a regular basis - if only to get the regular vaccinations so the vet should know your animal!!!

----------

alan45 (22-01-2014), GloriaW (22-01-2014), parkerman (25-01-2014), sarah c (22-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I think we should stop this conversation now as it is obviously upsetting people. This thread was about Hayley and somewhere it has been overtaken by another issue. We all have our opinions and whatever side of the viewpoint they are valid to that person. We are not saying you do not love and care for your pets. It's obvious you all do.


I think it should go to it's natural conclusion. Obviously the Corrie storyline has hit a nerve not only here but with people all over the country. Airing opinions and examining issues is healthy. Not facing realtiies, such as the need to end a suffering pets life, is not.

----------

Perdita (22-01-2014), sarah c (22-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I also think that enough has been voiced on the subject of pets and maybe leave it at that now  :Smile:

----------

inkyskin (24-01-2014), swmc66 (22-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I also think that enough has been voiced on the subject of pets and maybe leave it at that now


I'd say let everyone decide for themselves. If they have something they'd like to say, do so. If it isn't something someone wants to respond to, don't and post something different. The natural progression of discussion threads take over and it's not up to some individuals to pronounce the direction.

----------


## GloriaW

> I also think that enough has been voiced on the subject of pets and maybe leave it at that now


I'd say let everyone decide for themselves. If they have something they'd like to say, do so. If it isn't something someone wants to respond to, don't and post something different. The natural progression of discussion threads take over and it's not up to some individuals to pronounce the direction.

----------


## Perdita

Then maybe another thread should be started titled "Do you believe in having pets put down or not" or something on that line under General Discussion, this is a thread on a Coronation Street spoiler

----------


## GloriaW

> Then maybe another thread should be started titled "Do you believe in having pets put down or not" or something on that line under General Discussion, this is a thread on a Coronation Street spoiler


Leave it alone and let it fizzle out like most discussions eventualy do, instead of trying to dictate what people can or cannot post.

----------


## GloriaW

> Then maybe another thread should be started titled "Do you believe in having pets put down or not" or something on that line under General Discussion, this is a thread on a Coronation Street spoiler


Leave it alone and let it fizzle out like most discussions eventualy do, instead of trying to dictate what people can or cannot post.

----------


## swmc66

It appears to have fizzled out anyway

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Your pet should have been seen by a vet on a regular basis - if only to get the regular vaccinations so the vet should know your animal!!!


I mean *really* know them.  You don't get to know an animal by administering treatment!

----------


## sarah c

> I mean *really* know them.  You don't get to know an animal by administering treatment!


Why don't you give it a rest? I don't know about other people but your comment reply to my post on page 27 here has really hacked me off. You don't know me from Adam so don't judge me or anyone else here, or try and force your sanctimonious views on us

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2014), inkyskin (24-01-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Then maybe another thread should be started titled "Do you believe in having pets put down or not" or something on that line under General Discussion, this is a thread on a Coronation Street spoiler


I agree with this, and wish this discussion never started on here.  It brings back VERY bad memories for me.  Euthanasia should be a choice, and it is.  People shouldn't be bullied into it!  Hell, there are far too many HEALTHY animals killed as it is.

----------


## Dazzle

> Why don't you give it a rest? I don't know about other people but your comment reply to my post on page 27 here has really hacked me off. You don't know me from Adam so don't judge me or anyone else here, or try and force your sanctimonious views on us


I can't see Ruffed_lemur's posts because she/he's on my ignore list, but is she/he still harping on self-righteously to those who love their pets and help them when they're suffering? How sad...  :Wal2l:   :Thumbsdown: 

Anyway, Sarah, just ignore the trolling from now on - the vast majority of us agree with you anyway  :Smile: 

As others have said, the discussion's fizzling out anyway.

----------

GloriaW (22-01-2014), sarah c (22-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Had a great night out tonight at the O2, corrie did really well. I wish Roy had got an award. He really deserves one. But good of Julie to acknowledge him like she did.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I wish Roy had got an award too.

----------


## GloriaW

> I wish Roy had got an award too.


Would have much preferred David Neilson to have won as he was acting, though because her character was dying for once Hesmondhalgh toned down the theatrics and gave a credible performance. Also because she was given such a evocative storyline whose subject matter hit emotional chords with the public.

----------


## GloriaW

> I wish Roy had got an award too.


Would have much preferred David Neilson to have won as he was acting, though because her character was dying for once Hesmondhalgh toned down the theatrics and gave a credible performance. Also because she was given such a evocative storyline whose subject matter hit emotional chords with the public.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Anna Windass tries to comfort Roy Cropper in tonight's double bill (January 24) as the pain of Hayley's death continues to take its toll.

In the aftermath of Hayley's suicide, Roy (David Neilson) concerns everyone by refusing to take time off work in order to grieve.

Later, after a busy day at the cafÃ©, Roy's sadness turns to anger as he bitterly complains to Anna (Debbie Rush) about Hayley's decision to leave his side early.

Anna is quick to assure Roy that he did the right thing by respecting Hayley's wishes, but is that what Roy wants to hear?


Â© ITV
Anna assures Roy he did the right thing

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (24-01-2014), swmc66 (24-01-2014)

----------


## inkyskin

well that escalated quickly!

----------


## Perdita

What has escalated quickly?

----------


## GloriaW

> What has escalated quickly?


That's just what I was thinking. Clear as mud.

----------


## GloriaW

> What has escalated quickly?


That's just what I was thinking. Clear as mud.

----------


## Dazzle

> well that escalated quickly!


I think Inkyskin probably meant the argument about pets  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (24-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I think Inkyskin probably meant the argument about pets


Thanks, I needed a translator! :Ponder:

----------


## GloriaW

http://uk.screen.yahoo.com/first-loo...0937.html?vp=1

----------


## Dazzle

Anyone watching Cucumber on Channel 4?  Julie Hesmondhalgh's the best thing in it and so different to Corrie's Hayley.  It's very funny to hear her swearing and speaking crudely - something Hayley would've rather died than do!  :Big Grin: 

I'm finding Cucumber entertaining but a little disappointing overall.  It doesn't compare to Queer as Folk (also written by Russell T Davies), which is one of my favourite dramas ever.

----------


## mariba

I find it difficult to watch Julie as something so different as Hailey..I hear that voice and I just see Hailey!!  :Big Grin:  Last time I just started thinking how the sex scene with Hailey and Roy would look like..I just can't watch it..too much too soon for me.

----------


## Dazzle

> I find it difficult to watch Julie as something so different as Hailey..I hear that voice and I just see Hailey!!  Last time I just started thinking how the sex scene with Hailey and Roy would look like..I just can't watch it..too much too soon for me.


Julie actually speaks quite a bit differently in Cucumber than in Corrie.  Hayley's way of speaking was very distinctive but it seems that wasn't Julie's natural voice.

No one wants to think of a Roy and Hayley sex scene!  It just wouldn't jibe with their gentle relationship.  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (14-02-2015)

----------


## swmc66

She sounded the same as Hayley when she collected awards so she must has used her acting ability to have a different accent in this new tv show

----------


## Perdita

Maybe she slipped back into Hayley mode for the awards??

----------


## maidmarian

> Maybe she slipped back into Hayley mode for the awards??


there was a documentary a couple of yrs ago-
about Hayley also actress.
She called into a charity shop- as herself- but
sounded just like Hayley- perhaps she does
that when occasion is connected to being Hayley.

----------


## maidmarian

> Maybe she slipped back into Hayley mode for the awards??


there was a documentary a couple of yrs ago-
about Hayley also actress.
She called into a charity shop- as herself- but
sounded just like Hayley- perhaps she does
that when occasion is connected to being Hayley.

----------


## Dazzle

> She sounded the same as Hayley when she collected awards so she must has used her acting ability to have a different accent in this new tv show


I don't think it's the accent that's different, more the speech patterns.  It's hard to describe.  Hayley had a very distinctive way of talking that I didn't think Julie's character in Cucumber was doing.  I may have got it wrong though - I'm not particularly good at differentiating between accents, particularly Northern ones.  I'll try and pay more attention when I watch the next episode of Cucumber.

Julie is my favourite character in it (and lots of other people's too from what I've read) so she's definitely proved she can play more than Hayley.  I hope she gets lots of other work from this.

----------

